# مراهقة ؟؟ ولا حق مشروع ؟؟



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2013)

*فى قعدة بنات فاضيين فى كافيه حيث التراوة و العصائر و القهوة و طبعًا الرغى و الامر ميسلمش من النميمة .. سكتنا لحظة وقف أبليس متحيرًا بعد ما أنتهينا من النميمة فى كل الاحداث الجديدة سواء فى حياتنا أو حياة من نعرفهم و أحدث خطوط الموضة و المكياج و تجهيزات لفرح سنحضره بعد حوالى ثلاثة أشهر .. الكلام خلص:kap: ..لكن طبعًا حتى إن غلب ابليس نفسه لن تغلب بنات حواء .. كان على الترابيزة اللى جنبنا راجل يتخطى ال 50 معاه بنت لا تتعدى ال 25 بالكتير .. لحد كدة عادى .. الغريبة انه اتسحب من ايده و أكلها .. بس :yahoo:.. 

س : بصوا على الترابيزة اللى جنبنا 
ص : مالهم واحد و بنته 
انا : اكيد مادام قالت نبص يبقى لقطت حاجة .. خيييييير
س ( بابتسامة بلهاء ) : مش بنته طبعًا كان لسة بيأكلها فى بقها 
ص : يبقى بيراهق و هى بتضحك عليه عشان تاخد منه قرشين 

( حاولت انقذ الراجل و البنت اللى فى الغالب هتتقطع فروتهم و غيرت الحوار بعيدًا عنهم شوية ) 

انا : يعنى هو اى راجل كبير يحب يبقى مراهق ؟
س : طبعًا .. امال اسمها ايه ؟؟ دة فى سن أبوها 
انا : طب هو بيراهق و هى بتسمحله يراهق على حسابها ليه ؟ ليه بتحب واحد فى سن أبوها ؟؟
ص : مش محتاجة مفهومية .. هيدلعها و يصرف عليها و هى البنت عايزة ايه غير كدة 
انا : طب لو انا حبيت و انا عندى 50 سنة .. هبقى برضه مراهقة ؟
س : لا يا حبيبتى تبقى معنسة 
:new6:
بغض النظر عن باقى الحوار دلوقتى و نتيجته .. عايزة أعرف اراء اعضائنا الكرام ..

-  هو أى راجل كبير فى السن لو حب يبقى بيراهق ؟؟ هل مش من حقه يحب لمجرد ان العمر جرى بيه ؟؟ مع ملاحظة انى بتكلم عن راجل مش مرتبط سواء أرمل او متجوزش اصلا و مفيش واحدة فى حياته .. 

- و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟ 

- طب لو راجل كبير فى السن و حب واحدة عمرها مقارب لعمره .. برضه هتبقى مراهقة ؟

- و السؤال الاهم  : هل علاقة حب بين رجل كبير و شابة صغيرة حب مرضى و غلط ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ 

فى انتظار ارائكم على كل الاسئلة و باب المناقشة مفتوح طبعًا لكل الاعضاء *


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2013)

*-  هو أى راجل كبير فى السن لو حب يبقى بيراهق ؟؟ هل مش من حقه يحب لمجرد ان العمر جرى بيه ؟؟ مع ملاحظة انى بتكلم عن راجل مش مرتبط سواء أرمل او متجوزش اصلا و مفيش واحدة فى حياته .. 
**بصى .... هو عادةً المسن بيواجه مشكله "التصابى" بعد سن الخمسين ... 
مع احترامى لكل ابائى واساتذتى ... طبعاً الكلام دة ليس للشمول مطلقاً ... 
هناك اباء وجدود فى منتهى الحكمه والتعقل ... المهم البعض اللى بيواجه مشكله " التصابى" دى ... 
بيكون شعر انه كبر فى السن ... وعايز بقى بنوته يلاقى فيها شباب ويتدلع معاها وتدلعه ... 
ودة يظهر معاه ... صبغه شعر ... حلق الشارب ... ملابس ملهاش علاقه بسنه ... 
دى اعراض المشكله ....*​* 
- و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟ 
**بيبقى حاجة من اتنين ... يأما مراهقه عبيطه ... يأما فاهمه كويس اوى هى بتعمل ايه ... 
وعايزاه يتجوزها عشان الميراث فيما بعد ... او شوية فلوس ويومين صيف كدة ... *​* 
- طب لو راجل كبير فى السن و حب واحدة عمرها مقارب لعمره .. برضه هتبقى مراهقة ؟
**لا طبعاً ... الحب ملوش سن ... ومش عيب ... لو تفتكرى اراء اساتذتنا دايماً فى سؤال 
"الحب ما بعد الخمسين" بيقولوا من اروع ازمنة الحب ... 
انما فى فرق بين الحب .. و المتعه .. *
*الحب له اسس ثابته اياً كانت الاعمار ..
 انما المتعه مش بتشترط حتى الجنس ... فما بالك العمر او المكانه الاجتماعيه ... ؟؟*​* 
- و السؤال الاهم  : هل علاقة حب بين رجل كبير و شابة صغيرة حب مرضى و غلط ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ 
**علاقة حب .... اللى هى العلاقه اللى بتجمع الرجل والمرآه ... 
ومشاعر وكدة ... طبعاً مرفوضه "على الاقل من وجهة نظرى " ... 
انما مش اى علاقه بين رجل كبير وشابه خطأ ...
العلاقات كتير ممكن الصداقه ... الاحترام ... الاستشاره ... البنوه ... 
انما كل العلاقات لازم تتحط فى اطر وحدود ... 
ان كسرتها وتحولت لعاطفه بين رجل وامرآه ... هنا لازم نحط نقطه . *​* 
فى انتظار ارائكم على كل الاسئلة و باب المناقشة مفتوح طبعًا لكل الاعضاء *
*انت تؤمرى :spor2:*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2013)

> *]بصى .... هو عادةً المسن بيواجه مشكله "التصابى" بعد سن الخمسين ...
> مع احترامى لكل ابائى واساتذتى ... طبعاً الكلام دة ليس للشمول مطلقاً ...
> هناك اباء وجدود فى منتهى الحكمه والتعقل ... المهم البعض اللى بيواجه مشكله " التصابى" دى ...
> بيكون شعر انه كبر فى السن ... وعايز بقى بنوته يلاقى فيها شباب ويتدلع معاها وتدلعه ...
> ...



*طب لو مفيش اى اعراض من دى .. هو بس بيحب بنت صغيرة .. هل برضه يبقى متصابى ؟؟ *



> *]بيبقى حاجة من اتنين ... يأما مراهقه عبيطه ... يأما فاهمه كويس اوى هى بتعمل ايه ...
> وعايزاه يتجوزها عشان الميراث فيما بعد ... او شوية فلوس ويومين صيف كدة ... *



*ليه مفيش الاحتمال التالت انها فاهمة هى بتعمل ايه بس بتحب الشخص دة ؟؟ لا مراهقة ولا طمع ؟؟ هل مجرد احتمال انه حب حقيقى مش موجود اصلا ؟؟ *



> *لا طبعاً ... الحب ملوش سن ... ومش عيب ... لو تفتكرى اراء اساتذتنا دايماً فى سؤال
> "الحب ما بعد الخمسين" بيقولوا من اروع ازمنة الحب ...
> انما فى فرق بين الحب .. و المتعه .. *





> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> *الحب له اسس ثابته اياً كانت الاعمار ..
> انما المتعه مش بتشترط حتى الجنس ... فما بالك العمر او المكانه الاجتماعيه ... ؟؟*




*ايه اسس الحب الثابتة فى مختلف الاعمار ؟؟ 
و ايه معنى المتعة فى رأيك ؟؟ *



> *علاقة حب .... *





> *اللى هى العلاقه اللى بتجمع الرجل والمرآه ...
> ومشاعر وكدة ... طبعاً مرفوضه "على الاقل من وجهة نظرى " ...
> انما مش اى علاقه بين رجل كبير وشابه خطأ ...
> العلاقات كتير ممكن الصداقه ... الاحترام ... الاستشاره ... البنوه ...
> ...



*ايه سبب الرفض ؟؟ ليه الحب مرفوض ؟؟ و ليه نحط نقطة ؟؟ و هل من حقنا اننا نتدخل فى حرية اتنين بيحبوا بعض مادام بقبول الطرفين ؟؟ 

يلا ياستى .. اما تيجى من الامتحان عايزة ردود للاسئلة دى :smil12: شكلها هتبقى مناقشة ساخنة زيك - وزير الاعلام ستايل :a63: - *


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

مبدئيا الكافيه اصلا حرام   هههههههههههه 

هو الراجل من حقه يحب وقت ما هو عايز ايه المشكلة ... بس لو راجل كبير وبنت صغيرة فى الاغلب بيكون طمع من البنت وغباء من الراجل ... لكن فى الطبيعى ايه المشكلة !!! ... بس كدة الحكاية بسيطة .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 يونيو 2013)

*ما هو فرق السن الذي تعتمد عليه المشكلة بين الرجل والبنت حتي تعتبر مراهقه ورجل كبير ؟ 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> مبدئيا الكافيه اصلا حرام   هههههههههههه
> 
> هو الراجل من حقه يحب وقت ما هو عايز ايه المشكلة ... بس لو راجل كبير وبنت صغيرة فى الاغلب بيكون طمع من البنت وغباء من الراجل ... لكن فى الطبيعى ايه المشكلة !!! ... بس كدة الحكاية بسيطة .



*هما البنات اصلا حرام :yahoo:

ياسيدى على الروقان :smil12: .. بس انت قولت فى الاغلب .. يعنى ممكن يبقى فيه علاقة حب مش فيها لا غباء ولا طمع و بين اتنين اعمارهم متفاوتة .. 

نورتنى يا جوجو  *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ما هو فرق السن الذي تعتمد عليه المشكلة بين الرجل والبنت حتي تعتبر مراهقه ورجل كبير ؟
> *



*لا انا اقصد ان لو راجل كبير حب بنت صغيرة يبقى هو اللى بيعانى مراهقة متأخرة .. صح الكلام دة ؟؟ ولا مش شرط و حقه يحب اللى هو عايزها ؟؟ 

لو قولنا الفرق بينهم حوالى 25 سنة او اكتر .. عايزة رأى تفصيلى *


----------



## kamel.b (3 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبة للعلاقة بين راجل فى الخمسين وواحدة فى سن 20 او 25 بتبقى مش حب خالص ده اسمه مصلحة متبادلة هى تستفيد ماديا وتشوف دلع ماسخ نادر ما يفعله اللى فى سنها ( لان السن المتقارب الدلع يبقى متوازن )وهو مستفيد منها معنويا وبيحس معاها انه صغر عشرين سنة ومش حتقوله عيب كدة احنا يلا حسن الختام ==== وبعد كام سنة هنا تحس الهبلة ان العمر هرب منها مع واحد قد ابوها وتندم وهو الراجل اللى كسبان ده لو مش فى السكة خسرله كام الف وتتقلب نكد وفراق والاتنين يندموا ومافيش فايدة من الندم علشان معندناش طلاق على الاطلاق =وسامحونى لو صدر منى كلام صريح قوى ​


----------



## Marina coptic (3 يونيو 2013)

اسمحولى اختلف مع الجميع باستثناء شقاوة
انا بشوف ان كل المقاييس و المعايير اللى ذكرتوها دى مجرد معايير مجتمعيه ,,, بمعنى انها وضعت عن طريق مجتمعنا بثقافته و افكاره اللى استخدمت لتشكيل معادلات جامده ثابته عقيمه غير قابله للنقاش او للاستثناءات

مع ان الحب نفسه عباره عن مشاعر ,,,, و المشاعر مثل الهواء منقدرش نشكله و نحجمه و نقوله لازم تثبت بالشكل الفلانى الا اذا حبسناه داخل اطار ( سجن يعنى )
محدش يقدر يتحكم فى قلبه و مشاعره على الاقل بدايات المشاعر بتحصل فجأه بدون سابق مقدمات و لا تخطيط و لا تبقى راسمه لنفسك جدول انا بكره هحب شخص بالمواصفات الفلانيه ,,,, بالعكس ممكن فجأه تلاقى نفسك حبيتى شخص و بادلك مشاعرك و انتى عارفه ان الكل هيقف قصادكم و يدينكم و يقولكم سورى غلط انتوا مراهقين و ده مش حب و لا حاجه ,,, او حد يتفذلك و يقولكم انا حاسس بيكم و عارف انه حب بس مينفعش راعوا المجتمع اللى احنا فيه
لى مقوله لن اتخلى عنها ابداااا
الحب هو تلاقى ارواح و عالم الارواح لا يعترف بحدود الزمان او المكان

يا ريت كنت بقدر اعمل تقييم كنت عملت لكى مليووووووووون تقييم على موضوعك الرائع يا شقاوة :big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*دا مش حب خالص دى مراهقة متاخرة *
*والبنت بنت لاعيبة*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (3 يونيو 2013)

- هو أى راجل كبير فى السن لو حب يبقى بيراهق ؟؟ 
هل مش من حقه يحب لمجرد ان العمر جرى بيه ؟؟ 
مع ملاحظة انى بتكلم عن راجل مش مرتبط سواء أرمل او متجوزش اصلا و مفيش واحدة فى حياته ..

كان السؤال يقول هل من حق الرجل كبير السن ان يتنفس ..؟؟؟ 


- و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟

ممكن وممكن لا 
ممكن نسميها حب العقل اكثر من حب القلب
وليه الافتراض ان كبيري السن هم من الاغنياء ..؟؟

- طب لو راجل كبير فى السن و حب واحدة عمرها مقارب لعمره .. برضه هتبقى مراهقة ؟

هذا يعتمد على تعريفنا للمراهقه
فالحب لايعرف غير نفسه

- و السؤال الاهم : هل علاقة حب بين رجل كبير و شابة صغيرة حب مرضى و غلط ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟

لايمكن القياس بشكل عام فالحالات غير متساويه ومتشابه فالاجابه تعتمد على تفاصيل وشخصية الطرفين
على هذا الاساس .... سيكون الجواب نعم و لا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> -  هو أى راجل كبير فى السن لو حب يبقى بيراهق ؟؟ هل مش من حقه يحب لمجرد ان العمر جرى بيه ؟؟ مع ملاحظة انى بتكلم عن راجل مش مرتبط سواء أرمل او متجوزش اصلا و مفيش واحدة فى حياته ..



*
مش مراهقة و طبعا حقه إنه يحب*




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> - و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟


*لأ طبعا *




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> - طب لو راجل كبير فى السن و حب واحدة عمرها مقارب لعمره .. برضه هتبقى مراهقة ؟


*لأ طبعا *



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> - و السؤال الاهم  : هل علاقة حب بين رجل كبير و شابة صغيرة حب مرضى و غلط ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟


*
حب مرضى : ما أعتقدتش

حب غلط : أعتقد أيوة

ليه بأة : مش عايزة أقفلك الموضوع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و لا يتقفل هو يعنى موضوعى :smile02

بصى يا ستى 

العلاقة الزوجية بالذات تختلف عن أى علاقة فى الدنيا

ليه : لأن العلاقة فيها حب متبادل و توصل درجة التعبير عن الحب لدرجة إن كل واحد فيهم يعطى للتانى جسده عن طيب خاطر ___________ تمام ؟
 أيوة تمام

بعد فترة __ لنفرض 10 سنين 

هو أصبح 60 و هى 35 

هو فى بداية الشيخوخة 

و هى فى ريعان الشباب

فى إعتقادى :

إن هو هيشوف إنه مش أدها و أنه مش قادر يوفى حقها و هيفتكر شبابه فى الوقت دا 

و هيسأل نفسه 300 أو 400 سؤال منهم مثلا : أنا لما كنت أدها كنت شمشون الجبار هههههههههههههه مثلا

و مش بعيد هى تحس نفس الاحساس و يمكن تندم على الجوازة كلها 

و هنا هتبدأ المشاكل

من الآخر كدة : غالبية المشاكل الزوجية سببها الشكش

هيطلع لك دلوقتى حد هيقولك : مش كل حاجة الشكش 

هاتهولى بأة و أنا أعيد تربيته:nunu0000:

أو هتطلع لك واحدة تقولك : لأ يا حرام طب إفرض يعنى إنى إتجوزت شاب و حصلت له حادثة

هاتهالى برضوا أعيد تربيتها :vava:
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع  صعب تحديده----
 مينفعش اقول رض يبقى قاطع فى الموضوع ده--
 بيبقى فى رجال كبار فعلا  نفسهم يجددوا شبابهم و ما احلى التجديد مع شابه صغيره تخليه يحس إنه لسا مرغوب فيه و كدا---
  سواء بئا متجوز اصلا ده ليه حكم---
 مش متجوز-- ده ليه حكم تانى-- على حسب--
 و البنت فى بنات تقبل لو معه اموال كتير--
 فى بنات تحب تتسلى
 فى بنات فعلا  لا تنجزب للشاب الغير ناضج و بتنجزب فعلا للراجل الى سنه كبير و حكيم و بيبقى عارف الدنيا و فاهمها--
 كتير بنشوف ناس قريبين فى السن و غير متوافقين--
 المهم توافق الروح و الافكار و المشاعر-
  بس المشكله فى الفارق لما يكون كبيييير اوى ده له مساوء طبعا--
 و غير كدا بيرجع للشخصيه-- فى ناس تحب الحياه و تحب تلبس و تتشيك--
 ليه بنرسم للفرد لبس معين فى سن معين!! و لو لبس روش نقول عليه اعراض تصابى!!
 كثير بشوف اجانب فى سن ال70 و لبسين باجى و تيشرت و بيتحرك و ممكن يقوم يرقص مع زوجته بخفه فى الحركه--
 هذا لا يعيبه!! ليه بنشوف ده تصابى مثلا-- ليه منشوفوش بساطه و حب للحياه--
 ليه كل ما الراجل يكبر يبقى لازم  يبقى صارم و صنم و لبسه ستايل قديم و لو غير القاعده يبقى راجل متصابى؟
 انا شايفا إن إحنى بنحكم على الناس بطريقه مش صح-- يمكن قيود عادات و تقاليد فكر شعب-- يعنى--
 مش عارفا بئا ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]خمسين سنة ؟!!! ....بس ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]امال لو قلت لكم واحد عنده " سبعين " حَبْ وأتجوز هتعملوا أية ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هتنتحروا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستنوا قبل ما تنتحروا ... ( علشان يبقى الأنتحار بمزاج ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت الجوازة " التالتة " ...كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كمان عمل " هنى موون " فى شرم الشيخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان بيجرى ورا عروسته فى خليج نعمة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آى و" النعمة "  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقبل ما حد يخرف بالكلا ... أو يتريق ...أنا باتكلم على " عمى " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأولانية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طلبت الطلاق لأنها أكتشفت أنه محروم من  نعمة " الخِلفة " ...طلقها مع السلامة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمل حياته عادى جداً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اتجوز التانية وهو مش عاجز جنسياً هو فقط مابيخلفش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقالها وكان صريح جداً قبل الجواز ... وهى كمان كانت مُطلقة ومابتخلفش هى روخرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى بقى دوبها فى عرق العافية وتوفت وهو عنده 65 سنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمل حياته عادى جداً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قابل التالتة وعندها 47 سنة وهو وصل للسبعين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بنفس مقياسكم اللى فوق دة ... فرق السن بينهم 23 سنة وأد بنته !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمل حياته عادى جداً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى ان توفى الى رحمة الله وأتخطف وهو فى الثمانين أو بعدها بشوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفين مرات عمى قالت لى أية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالت لى أنا قضيت أحلى سنين عمرى مع عمك الله يرحمه ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد القصة الترفيهية دى ... ننتقل الى النكد [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]كتبت مرة مقالة عن تأثير " الدراما " فى حياتنا وفى تشكيل فكر المجتمع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أبقى فكرينى أدور عليها وانزلها .. على الله ماتكونش أتفرمتت بس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكلتنا الحقيقة فى المجتمع دة أننا متدينين فحت طحن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بمعنى أدق شعب مُتَعبِد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُكثر من " العيب " و " الذى لايليق " و " الحلال والحرام "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتختلط الأمور الكتابية بالحياة المُعاشة وتحول دون الأستمتاع بها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأن ربنا خلقنا وخلق الدنيا دى للنكد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاحظوا الست من دول تجد ( العيب ) لو قالت لجوزها " باحبك " !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو كمان بعد شويتين من الجواز ...بيلاقيها ( عيب ) ومايصحش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانهم " كبروا " على الكلام دة ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتعبير عن المشاعر بتشح وتختفى ...وتبقى عيب لا يليق !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كام واحد بيمشى فى الشارع وهو ماسك أيد مراته ؟ ( مش بيعديها الشارع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كام واحد بيأكّلها فى ( حنكها ) وهما قاعدين فى أى مطعم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو خرجوا أو قعدوا فى حتة من أساسه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو حصل يعنى وهو ماتكسفش وهى كمان ما تكسفتش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقى شلة زى حضراتكم قاعدين كدة بيقولوا بصوا الراجل بيعمل أية ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معقولة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!! ... هو لسة فيه رجالة كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مراهق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بعد فترة __ لنفرض 10 سنين *
> 
> *هو أصبح 60 و هى 35 *
> 
> ...



تمام هو ده الى اقصده-- فارق السن الكبير اوى بيبقى له مساوء تظهر بعدين---
و مش قانون بردوا و مش قاعده-- 
و مش بس يا إرو علشان الكشك الى بتقولى عليه -- لا فى كل شىء بتبقى هى فى مرحله عمريه اخرى منطلقه و مقبله على الحياه و عايزا تخرج و تصهر و تتفسح و هو بيبقى فى مرحله تانيا خالص-- فى تناقد هيحصل--
بس منكرش بردوا إن على حسب الشخصيه و الروح-- فى فتيات بيبقم فى عمر ال30 بس تحسى إنهم 60 
 و ممكن رجال فى سن ال60 تحسى إنهم  30
 و فى رجال فى سن ال30 و تحسى إنهم عواجيييز فى سن ال80 ههههههههه
يعنى ممكن الروح توصل لتوافق رغم السن--


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا انا اقصد ان لو راجل كبير حب بنت صغيرة يبقى هو اللى بيعانى مراهقة متأخرة .. صح الكلام دة ؟؟ ولا مش شرط و حقه يحب اللى هو عايزها ؟؟
> 
> لو قولنا الفرق بينهم حوالى 25 سنة او اكتر .. عايزة رأى تفصيلى *



 لم يعد فارق السن الكبير بين الرجل والمرأه حالة استثنائية في مجتمعاتنا ، خاصة وأن هناك عدة أسباب ، منها تأخر سن الزواج بسبب الضغوط الإقتصادية ، فقد تعاني الفتاة من وضع مادي سئ فترى الحل أن تقبل بالزواج برجل كبير يؤمن لها حياة رغده  ، وقد تكون محدودة الثقافة فترضى بفارق السن تحت ضغط الأهل ، كذلك رغبة  الفتاة من الهروب من منزل العائلة بسبب المشاكل والكبت ، فترضى بأي شخص  يتقدم لها .ولا ننسي ايضا الزواج العرفي بسبب عدم امكانيات للزواج العلني 
اما عن راي الشخصي فرق 25 سنه بينهم 
دي تكون بمثابة كارثه بينهم

* 

 



*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2013)

من حق  الرجل الكبير فى السن
ان يحب بشرط ان تكون قريبة من سنة
اذا لم يكن متزوج ام اذا كان متزوج فلا يحق له ذلك
والبنت التىتحب رجل كبير سوف تندم ندما شديدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

*-  هو أى راجل كبير فى السن لو حب يبقى بيراهق ؟؟ هل مش من حقه يحب لمجرد ان العمر جرى بيه ؟؟ مع ملاحظة انى بتكلم عن راجل مش مرتبط سواء أرمل او متجوزش اصلا و مفيش واحدة فى حياته ..  مش حكاية مراهقة بس هو هايكون بيرجع الى ايام الشباب عاوز يحب ويتحب بس يعنى من رايى مش هيلاقى البنت المناسبة لان هو هيتعلق ببنت قد عياله وساعتها هتلعب بيه الكرة

- و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟  مش كل البنات بتقبل بس فى بنات اة وساعتها اية اللى هيخلى بنت صغيرة فى السن تتجوز واحد قد ابوها ماهو عشان الفلوس او عشان تلاقى حنان هى فقدته فى بيت اهلها

- طب لو راجل كبير فى السن و حب واحدة عمرها مقارب لعمره .. برضه هتبقى مراهقة ؟ اممممم دى مش عارفة الصراحة بس من وجهة نظرى اة مراهقة اية اللى هيستفيدوا دا هيبقى راجل كبير واى كلمة حلوة هيسمعها هيصدق ومش لازم البنت تكون صغيرة عشان تتضحك عليه ممكن كمان الست الكبيرة فى السن تلعبه على الشناكل

- و السؤال الاهم  : هل علاقة حب بين رجل كبير و شابة صغيرة حب مرضى و غلط ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ اة حب مرضى ماقولنا عشان دا رجوع الى المراهقة ولانه هيخسر كتير لانه بيبقى عاوز يحس بشبابه اللى ضاع زمان وخلاص


تقبلى مرورى ياشقاوة
*


----------



## white.angel (3 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خمسين سنة ؟!!! ....بس ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]امال لو قلت لكم واحد عنده " سبعين " حَبْ وأتجوز هتعملوا أية ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]..!!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هتنتحروا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*انا مقولتش انه غلط .... بس مش مبلوعه ... *
*النضوج دايماً بيقلص فرق السن بين الطرفين*
*"الكتالوج قال كدة :smile01 "*

*هسألك سؤال خفيف ... لحد ما اخد شاور وانام واتفرج على الكارتون والمسلسل الهندى واجى ارد على مشاركة صديقتى الصدوقه* :smile02

*تقبل وانت فى سنك ناو ... وبنتك بتتخرج خلاص ... تحب بنوته عمرها 18 او 20 سنه ؟؟؟ *
*وتتجوزها ... وتبقى مرات ابو بنتك ..... *
*هترفض ولا هتقبل وليه ... بعيداً عن الاديان والحرام واليليق وغيره ؟؟*

*الفكره غريبه :vava:*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أية ..أية أية أية ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأول أوشو هادا ؟ *​​ 


white.angel قال:


> *وتتجوزها ... وتبقى مرات ابو بنتك ..... *​


 *[FONT=&quot]تُؤكل هادى وألا تُقرأ ؟! ...وألا دى تعويذة دخول بيت الخلاء ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية سنك ناو ؟؟ ...محسسانى انى بقيت من قُدماء المصريين !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اية اللى قرتيه فى كلامى خلاكى تطرحى السؤال " الخفيف " دة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هو سؤال شخصى جداً ... لكن هجاوبك برضه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه بنت عندها عشرين سنة مخها وطريقة تفكيرها وعقليتها وثقافتها وذكائها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" ناضجة " بما يفوق أمرأة تخطت الأربعين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه اللى عندها عشرين .... وهايفة هيافة الإبل فى البَريّة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا ( شخصياً ) نظرتى " ناو" للمرأة غير نظرتى من أيام ما كنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شاب من جُدداء المصريين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونظرتى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للزواج مختلفة تماماً عن نظرة أى حد هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لأنى أستعمال طبيبة ومُدرسة ) وماينفعش تقيسى عليا فى منتدى مسيحى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو فكرت فى الزواج مش هقول عايز واحدة سنها من كذا لكذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُقدس الحياة الزوجية – دواخل فابريقة – فتيس غرز – بجواب المرور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الوسطاء يمتنعون ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هقيس عشرينات وتلاتينات وأربعينات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هقيس على ( مستوى النضوج ) ودة كلامك أنتى اللى قلتيه حالا وهو:[/FONT]*​


> *النضوج دايماً بيقلص فرق السن بين الطرفين*
> *"الكتالوج قال كدة :smile01 "*


 *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو مشيت حسب كلام المجتمع ومقاييس المراهقة والتصابى وياللا حُسن الختام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفرو بقى أنى أجوز العيال 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبعديها أبتدى أدور على ( هرم ) أندفن فيه ؟!!![/FONT]*​:smile01  ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

kamel.b قال:


> بالنسبة للعلاقة بين راجل فى الخمسين وواحدة فى سن 20 او 25 بتبقى مش حب خالص ده اسمه مصلحة متبادلة هى تستفيد ماديا وتشوف دلع ماسخ نادر ما يفعله اللى فى سنها ( لان السن المتقارب الدلع يبقى متوازن )وهو مستفيد منها معنويا وبيحس معاها انه صغر عشرين سنة ومش حتقوله عيب كدة احنا يلا حسن الختام ==== وبعد كام سنة هنا تحس الهبلة ان العمر هرب منها مع واحد قد ابوها وتندم وهو الراجل اللى كسبان ده لو مش فى السكة خسرله كام الف وتتقلب نكد وفراق والاتنين يندموا ومافيش فايدة من الندم علشان معندناش طلاق على الاطلاق =وسامحونى لو صدر منى كلام صريح قوى ​



*ايوووووة اهو انا مستنية كلمة المصلحة دى .. 

و هل أى علاقة حب عادية بين اتنين فى نفس العمر مش فيها شئ من المصلحة ؟ 

و هل ان واحدة عايزة دلع بزيادة يبقى عيب ؟؟ و هل ان الراجل مش عايز واحدة تقوله يلا حسن الختام و عايز واحدة تحسسه انه انسان و حقه يعيش مش مدفون بالحياة يبقى عيب ؟؟؟ 

منورنى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> اسمحولى اختلف مع الجميع باستثناء شقاوة
> انا بشوف ان كل المقاييس و المعايير اللى ذكرتوها دى مجرد معايير مجتمعيه ,,, بمعنى انها وضعت عن طريق مجتمعنا بثقافته و افكاره اللى استخدمت لتشكيل معادلات جامده ثابته عقيمه غير قابله للنقاش او للاستثناءات
> 
> مع ان الحب نفسه عباره عن مشاعر ,,,, و المشاعر مثل الهواء منقدرش نشكله و نحجمه و نقوله لازم تثبت بالشكل الفلانى الا اذا حبسناه داخل اطار ( سجن يعنى )
> ...



*اولا ميرسيه على التقييم يا دوك .. محدش عبرنى غيرك :smile01 .. ثانيًا مبسوطة بيكى و برأيك .. الحمد لله مش هبقى لوحدى يعنى .. 

او بمعنى اصح انا مشكلتى مش مع البنت او الراجل اللى رافضين يدخلوا فى علاقة من هذا النوع .. يعنى لو بنت مش عايزة تحب راجل كبير و شيفاها علاقة مرضية .. هى حرة .. بس مينفعش احرم الناس من حقوقهم مادام هما الاتنين قابلين و انا مالى !! ربنا يهنيهم بس كدة 

نورتى يا قمراية 
*


----------



## Marina coptic (3 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش مراهقة و طبعا حقه إنه يحب*
> 
> 
> ...



ايرو حبيبتى 
لسه كنت بحكى لواحده على الموضوع ده بتاع شقاوه و قلتلها مش كل حاجه الشكش 
بس يعلم الله انا متربيه اووووووووووووووى ههههههههههههههههه
ايرو انا مش عارفه انتى زوجه ام لا بس بجد الموضوع ده ممكن الاستغناء عنه خصوووووووصا اذا كانت المشاعر دافيه اووووووووووووى و الشخص مغمور بحنان الاخر و بيحبه.... و ممكن برضه نسيانها تماما اذا كنتى مش طايقه الطرف التانى و مجبره عليه
صدقينى ايرو السيطره على الجسد سهله جدا اذا ارتوى القلب
هعطيكى مثال بسيط ,,, ممكن اتنين يكونوا بيحبوا بعض جدا لكن الظروف بعداهم عن بعض مثلا مسافر يكون نفسه او اى حاجه ,,, الاتنين بالتأكيد لهم احتياجات جسديه لكنهم بيسيطروا عليها و يرفضوا الارتباط بغير اللى اختاره قلبهم  و برغم احتياجهم الا انهم مش بيقدروا يكونوا فى علاقه جسديه مع احد غير حبيبه او حبيبته ,,, صح و لا لاء ؟؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

محمد الدالى قال:


> *دا مش حب خالص دى مراهقة متاخرة *
> *والبنت بنت لاعيبة*​



*منور يا محمد .. الاسم الجديد اظرف ..*



حبيب يسوع قال:


> من حق  الرجل الكبير فى السن
> ان يحب بشرط ان تكون قريبة من سنة
> اذا لم يكن متزوج ام اذا كان متزوج فلا يحق له ذلك
> والبنت التىتحب رجل كبير سوف تندم ندما شديدا



*متزوج و يحب ؟؟ عارف يا استاذى دة ساعتها يبقى حلال فيه انه يتعلق على عامود طوله 5 متر فى اكبر ميدان فى مصر و راسه تحت و رجليه فوق .. و نخلى العيال الصغيرة تحدفه بالطماطم البايظة و البيض الحمضان:act23: .. 

بس فيه بنات بتحب رجالة كبيرة و مش بتندم ! افتكر انى قريت عن عارضة ازياء احبت و تزوجت رجل فارق العمر بينهم 40 سنة .. و عندما توفى حزنت جدًا و لازالت تزور قبره سنويًا و على حد تعبيرها " محبيتش حد أده " !! 

نورتنى يا استاذى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> - هو أى راجل كبير فى السن لو حب يبقى بيراهق ؟؟
> هل مش من حقه يحب لمجرد ان العمر جرى بيه ؟؟
> مع ملاحظة انى بتكلم عن راجل مش مرتبط سواء أرمل او متجوزش اصلا و مفيش واحدة فى حياته ..
> 
> ...



*انا بدأت اقلق ! بقالنا فترة متفقين فى ارائنا .. انا خايفة نتحسد :smile01 

معاك قلبًا و قالبًا .. و بما انه مبدئيًا ممكن يبقى فيه علاقة حب فى وجود فارق عمرى و تبقى علاقة حب سليمة و الموضوع معتمد على الاشخاص .. تبقى زيها زى اى علاقة حب بين اى اتنين بتعتمد على الاشخاص مش الاعمار .. و دة بالظبط اللى عايزة اوصله 

منورنى يا باشمهندس *


----------



## bob (3 يونيو 2013)

*يحب زي ما هو عايز بس مش بنت في سن احفاده لازم يخلي عنده شويه دم

اما هي: خلاص الشباب خلصوا من البلد ولا هي بتشجع ناشئين تحت الستين !! دي اكيد داخلة علي طمع يا اما وعدها انه هيبقي عليه الصيني 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش مراهقة و طبعا حقه إنه يحب*
> *
> حب مرضى : ما أعتقدتش
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعمل فيكى ايه طيب ؟؟ 

و بعدين الموضوع يتقفل عشان مش موضوعك على اعتبار ان فيه موضوع ليكى طول اكتر من يومين ؟؟ دة انا نفسى الحق اكتبلك مشاركة فى اى موضوع :smile01 

بصى انا محتاجة اللى يربينى اصلا .. تعالى نتخانق :smile01 

فيه حاجة كنت هقولها بس احتمال اتطرد بعدها مش هتتحذف بس :smile01.. بس ميغركيش الشباب و صحتهم يعنى و ربنا يخليلهم الحقن و البلبعة :smile01 .. فى الاخر هتلاقيها خربانة خربانة ..

انا مش بحاول اقنع الناس انهم يغيروا رأيهم و من بكرة كل راجل فوق ال 50 يحب واحدة عندها 18 سنة و يهيصوا .. انا بس بقول لو الطرفين مرتاحين احنا مالنا ؟؟ حقهم .. يمكن هى شافت فيه المواصفات اللى عايزاها فى حبيبها هى ذوقها قديم ياستى و كلاسيكى و عايزة حد من جيل رشدى اباظة :smile02 .. و اكيد هو عايز واحدة يعيش معاها مش يتدفن معاها و تقوله سنك و مش سنك .. فلو الطرفين موافقين و قابلين نيجى احنا نقف فى النص و نقول لا !! 

منورانى كالعادة يا ايرو *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع  صعب تحديده----
> مينفعش اقول رض يبقى قاطع فى الموضوع ده--
> بيبقى فى رجال كبار فعلا  نفسهم يجددوا شبابهم و ما احلى التجديد مع شابه صغيره تخليه يحس إنه لسا مرغوب فيه و كدا---
> سواء بئا متجوز اصلا ده ليه حكم---
> ...



*هى الجملة الملونة دى .. أصبتى بها قلب الهدف :smile01 .. الترجمة انك حلوة و بتقولى كلام زى الفل :smile01 .. 

فعلا الموضوع مفيهوش رد فاصل و بيختلف باختلاف الشخصين .. ممكن علاقة حب بين اتنين اعمارهم مختلفة و تبقى علاقة متكافئة ! و اتنين اعمارهم متقاربة و تبقى علاقة غلط !

اما موضوع التصابى و حب الحياة .. دى مشكلة ثقافة .. و اظن دة السبب اللى بيخلينا اما نكبر تلاقى فى الاجانب واحد و مراته و عندهم 70 سنة و لسة بيحبوا بعض و بيعاملها على انها طفلته الجميلة و لسة شايف جمالها اللى محدش شايفه غيرها .. و فى مجتمعنا العربى من بعد سن ال 40 تلاقى الراجل ركب الوش الخشب على مراته و الست هكذا و كل حاجة عيب يا راجل انت كبرت و هو عيب يا ولية هو احنا لسة عيال دى انتى عيالك اطول منك و هكذا .. للاسف عندنا ثقافة تشويه لنفسنا و لكل حاجة حلوة .. 

منورانى كالعادة يا اميرة الاميرات *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خمسين سنة ؟!!! ....بس ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]امال لو قلت لكم واحد عنده " سبعين " حَبْ وأتجوز هتعملوا أية ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هتنتحروا ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​[/FONT][/FONT]



*ننتحر ليه ؟؟ نقتلك اسهل و يبقى ضمنا اننا خبينا الخبر دة و محدش ينشره :smile01*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كتبت مرة مقالة عن تأثير " الدراما " فى حياتنا وفى تشكيل فكر المجتمع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أبقى فكرينى أدور عليها وانزلها .. على الله ماتكونش أتفرمتت بس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكلتنا الحقيقة فى المجتمع دة أننا متدينين فحت طحن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بمعنى أدق شعب مُتَعبِد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُكثر من " العيب " و " الذى لايليق " و " الحلال والحرام "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتختلط الأمور الكتابية بالحياة المُعاشة وتحول دون الأستمتاع بها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأن ربنا خلقنا وخلق الدنيا دى للنكد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاحظوا الست من دول تجد ( العيب ) لو قالت لجوزها " باحبك " !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو كمان بعد شويتين من الجواز ...بيلاقيها ( عيب ) ومايصحش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانهم " كبروا " على الكلام دة ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتعبير عن المشاعر بتشح وتختفى ...وتبقى عيب لا يليق !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كام واحد بيمشى فى الشارع وهو ماسك أيد مراته ؟ ( مش بيعديها الشارع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كام واحد بيأكّلها فى ( حنكها ) وهما قاعدين فى أى مطعم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو خرجوا أو قعدوا فى حتة من أساسه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو حصل يعنى وهو ماتكسفش وهى كمان ما تكسفتش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقى شلة زى حضراتكم قاعدين كدة بيقولوا بصوا الراجل بيعمل أية ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معقولة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!! ... هو لسة فيه رجالة كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مراهق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*انا متفقة معاك فى تقريبًا كل كلامك إلا " حنكها " دى .. قفلتنى قفلتنى يعنى :act23: 

و مالكش دعوة بشلتنا لو سمحت .. صحابى حرين ينموا زى ماهما عاوزين :act23: .. ناقص تقولى نحط قرش على الارض و نقعد نتفرج عليه :smile02

فيه حاجة كمان مش متفقة معاك فيها .. ايه علاقة التدين بالثقافة دى ؟؟ مفيش نص كتابى يقول ان الحب فى اعمار مختلفة حرام ولا فيه نص كتابى يقول ان الراجل اما يدلع مراته و هما فى سن ال 90 حتى حرام ! أو لا يليق .. اظن ان الموضوع ثقافة مش مفهوملها أصل و زى ماقولت لحبو تتبع ثقافة التشويه فى حياتنا .. لينا مزاج نشوه أى حاجة و كل حاجة حلوة .. حتى نفسنا للاسف .. 

منورنى يا بودى و ابقى فكرنى افكرك بالمقالة الله يخليك :smile01*[/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> لم يعد فارق السن الكبير بين الرجل والمرأه حالة استثنائية في مجتمعاتنا ، خاصة وأن هناك عدة أسباب ، منها تأخر سن الزواج بسبب الضغوط الإقتصادية ، فقد تعاني الفتاة من وضع مادي سئ فترى الحل أن تقبل بالزواج برجل كبير يؤمن لها حياة رغده  ، وقد تكون محدودة الثقافة فترضى بفارق السن تحت ضغط الأهل ، كذلك رغبة  الفتاة من الهروب من منزل العائلة بسبب المشاكل والكبت ، فترضى بأي شخص  يتقدم لها .ولا ننسي ايضا الزواج العرفي بسبب عدم امكانيات للزواج العلني
> اما عن راي الشخصي فرق 25 سنه بينهم
> دي تكون بمثابة كارثه بينهم
> 
> ...



*لا يا قمر .. مش بتكلم عن جواز الصالونات .. انا مش برتاحله فى كل الاوضاع بحسه بيعة و شروة .. صفقة و بتتعمل بعيدًا عن المشاعر .. انا قصدى واحدة حرة و بمزاجها حبت راجل يكبرها باكتر من 20 سنة ! هل مش من حقها ولا من حقه ؟ و العلاقة غلط ؟ ولا بما انهم معجبين ببعض و موافقين على بعض و مرتاحين يبقى مالناش دعوة نقول دة صح  ولا غلط ؟؟ 

منورانى يا قمر *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *-  هو أى راجل كبير فى السن لو حب يبقى بيراهق ؟؟ هل مش من حقه يحب لمجرد ان العمر جرى بيه ؟؟ مع ملاحظة انى بتكلم عن راجل مش مرتبط سواء أرمل او متجوزش اصلا و مفيش واحدة فى حياته ..  مش حكاية مراهقة بس هو هايكون بيرجع الى ايام الشباب عاوز يحب ويتحب بس يعنى من رايى مش هيلاقى البنت المناسبة لان هو هيتعلق ببنت قد عياله وساعتها هتلعب بيه الكرة
> 
> - و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟  مش كل البنات بتقبل بس فى بنات اة وساعتها اية اللى هيخلى بنت صغيرة فى السن تتجوز واحد قد ابوها ماهو عشان الفلوس او عشان تلاقى حنان هى فقدته فى بيت اهلها
> 
> ...


*
على فكرة واحدة من صحابى كان ردها نفس ردك باللفظ :smile01 .. 
لو على اللعب بالرجالة مش محتاجة فرق اعمار :smile01 .. ممكن تكون أده و اكبر منه و بتلعب بيه .. 

هو الراجل مش من حقه يحس انه لسة عايش و يحب و يتحب ؟ و لو ملاقاش الحب دة غير مع واحدة صغيرة يبقى مراهقة ؟ طب ماهو ممكن يحب واحدة كبيرة و تبقى نفس العلاقة و نفس التصرفات و برضه مش هيسلم من كلام الناس 

و لو الراجل مش غنى .. هتبقى طمعانة فى ايه ؟؟ و لو الطمع فى الحنان .. هو فيه بنت مش عايزة راجل حنون عليها ؟؟ كلنا بندور على الحنان بس بنسب مختلفة حسب اختلاف شخصياتنا .

نورتينى يا قمراية *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

bob قال:


> *يحب زي ما هو عايز بس مش بنت في سن احفاده لازم يخلي عنده شويه دم
> 
> اما هي: خلاص الشباب خلصوا من البلد ولا هي بتشجع ناشئين تحت الستين !! دي اكيد داخلة علي طمع يا اما وعدها انه هيبقي عليه الصيني
> *​



*بوووووووووووووب صديقى الصدوووق:ura1:

ايوة ايوة قول انك هتبقى غيران كدة الرجالة الكبيرة هياكلوا منك الجو :smile01 

تخيل تعمل كل دة لو قالها الصينى عليه .. امال لو قالها تعالى بشنطة هدومك تبقى تتجوز توت عنخ امون :smile01*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2013)

*بصي انا همشي دلوقتي
واما ارجع هحكيلك علي شوية حكايات بخصوص الموضوع ده
ولا حكايات الف ليله وليله اه وربنا *:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي انا همشي دلوقتي
> واما ارجع هحكيلك علي شوية حكايات بخصوص الموضوع ده
> ولا حكايات الف ليله وليله اه وربنا *:smile01



*يااااااة انا بمووووووووت فى الحواديت :ura1: .. احكى زى ما انتى عايزة الموضوع موضوعك :66:*


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههه *
*النميمة هتشتغل *​


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية ..أية أية أية ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأول أوشو هادا ؟ *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]تُؤكل هادى وألا تُقرأ ؟! ...وألا دى تعويذة دخول بيت الخلاء ؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أية سنك ناو ؟؟ ...محسسانى انى بقيت من قُدماء المصريين !!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اية اللى قرتيه فى كلامى خلاكى تطرحى السؤال " الخفيف " دة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هو سؤال شخصى جداً ... لكن هجاوبك برضه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه بنت عندها عشرين سنة مخها وطريقة تفكيرها وعقليتها وثقافتها وذكائها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" ناضجة " بما يفوق أمرأة تخطت الأربعين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه اللى عندها عشرين .... وهايفة هيافة الإبل فى البَريّة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أنا ( شخصياً ) نظرتى " ناو" للمرأة غير نظرتى من أيام ما كنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شاب من جُدداء المصريين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونظرتى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للزواج مختلفة تماماً عن نظرة أى حد هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لأنى أستعمال طبيبة ومُدرسة ) وماينفعش تقيسى عليا فى منتدى مسيحى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لو فكرت فى الزواج مش هقول عايز واحدة سنها من كذا لكذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُقدس الحياة الزوجية – دواخل فابريقة – فتيس غرز – بجواب المرور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الوسطاء يمتنعون ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هقيس عشرينات وتلاتينات وأربعينات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هقيس على ( مستوى النضوج ) ودة كلامك أنتى اللى قلتيه حالا وهو:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*بصرف النظر عن انه واضح انك زعلت من سؤالى " الخفيف " اللى كنت عايزه اوضح من خلاله الفكره ... اللى قريته من كلامك ... انك بتقول كان فى شخص عنده 70 سنه واتجوز واحده عندها 40 سنه ... يعنى تقريبا فرق الـ 50 من الـ 20 ... *

*عشان كدة حبيت اعرف رأيك .. هى طبعاً حريات ... ووجهات نظر ... بس وضع مش مقبول ... اى بنت مهما كانت درجة نضوجها وهى عمرها 20 مش هتقدر تواكب رجل بثقافه وخبرة ابن الـ 50 ... فالمبداء غير مستساغ .... دة اللى كنت عايزه اوصله من السؤال الخفيف .... :vava: *
*
هو اكيد لو انت فكرت ترتبط .... هيكون مقياسك هو النضوج ... بس مفيش بنت 20 سنه .... نضوجها هيكون مقبول لك لدرجة الارتباط .... انت هتقبل نضوجها كبنوته تديها من خبرتك ... زى بنتك ... انما امرآه وزوجه .... هتبحث عن شخصيه من جيلك ... وهو دة النضوج ... اللى شخص عنده خبرتك ونضوجك فى الحياه هيقوم بيه ... 

و اللى بيعمل غير كدة ... اكيد عنده حاجة مش صح ..  *​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2013)

*ه 



			هو أى راجل كبير فى السن لو حب يبقى بيراهق ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بتقصدي اي نوع فيهم  اصلها بتفرق العجوز الهامور او الصعلوك؟ الهامور الكبير في السن من حقه يحب ويتحب بيكون نايم على تحويشة العمر(رصيد.. عقارات..شركات.. اراضي  )ومحتار يعمل  فيهم ايه   حلال عليه الحب وعيشة يومين في العسل قبل مايفتكرو عزرائيل ومن حق البنت كمان تستمع فيه بفلوسه وتدخل طابور الورثه المستنين امتى يودع الدنيا..  النوعيه دي مايبانش عليها كبر السن لان بيكونو عاملين عمليات شد وبوتكس وهو ده المطلوب منه شكله مقبول وفلوس كثيره .. والبنت مش غبيه هي جابت راسه عشان فلوسه بس.. ما اصدق ان تحبه لوجه الله لكن مش حرام دام هي تبغي تورثه خلاص اجل تدفع الثمن وتمشي حياتها .. اما اذا خابت  ظنوني وحبته لوجه الله  جزاها الله خيرا

اما الشايب الصعلوك لاطبعا مو من حقه يحب ده بذات انصحه يجلس على سجادة صلاته ويمسك مسبحته ويذكر الله كثيرا   ويعيش في هدوء وسلام  قبل مايتوكل ..والسبب ان مش عاوزاها يتورط بمشاكل ماديه واجتماعيه على كبر سنه كافي اللي شافو في دنيته لسه مزوج العيال بتاعو بالعافيه حيعمل ايه بغيرهم


شوشو من قال ال الخمسينيه معنسه؟ دي الوقت مابقاش يتعمل اعتبار لسن لان محدش بيكبر الاربعينيه كانها عشرينيه والخمسينيه كانها ثلاثينيه ونفس الشئ ينطبق على الرجال انتي عارفه ان العمر بيجري يوم ويومين وندخل الاربعين والخمسين
بلاش نجرح احاسيسنا المرهفه من دي الوقتي هههههه
 ولا ايه رايك؟*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 يونيو 2013)

*هذا لسان حال كل الرجال في هذه الدنيا وانا أولهم:*


*لا زلتَ يا ريع الشباب حميداً  ...باقِ وإن خلقَ الزمانُ جديدا *
* ما أنتَ للعشاق إلا جنَّة ٌ .... صحبوا بها العيشَ القديمَ رغيدا *
* أيام كان العيشُ غضاً ناعماً .... والدهر مقتبل الشباب وليدا *
* والدار طيّبة الثرى مما بها .... يسحبنَ ربّات الخدور بر**ودا *
* يستاف زائرُها ثراها عنبراً .... فيكذّبَن طرفاً يراه صعيدا *
* يعطو إلى عذبات فرع أراكة ٍ....  طبيٌّ تفيأ ظلَّها الممدودا *
* غنجٌ يسلُّ من اللواحظ مرهفا .... بغدو عليه قتيله محسودا *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2013)

فادي والله لقدكسرت فؤادي . 
بالله من جدك تتحسف على حالكم؟ انت تعرف تنطبق الابيات دي على المراه اكثر 
من الرجال على الاقل الرجل مازال مسموح له لكن المراه وهي
 في سن الصبا اخترع لها المجتمع القاب ك عانس مثلا
عموما
ارد عليك بابيات شعري الشهيره

المال حلل كل غير محـــــلل...حتى زواج الشيب بالأبــكــار
سحر القلوب فرب  أٌم قلبها ....من سحره حجر من الأحجار
فدفعت بنيتها لأشأم مضجع ... ورمت بها في غربة وأســار

ماشاء الله صح لسان هيفاء بنت شوقي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> ايرو حبيبتى
> لسه كنت بحكى* لواحده *على الموضوع ده بتاع شقاوه و قلتلها مش كل حاجه الشكش
> بس يعلم الله انا متربيه اووووووووووووووى ههههههههههههههههه
> ايرو انا مش عارفه انتى زوجه ام لا بس بجد الموضوع ده ممكن الاستغناء عنه خصوووووووصا اذا كانت المشاعر دافيه اووووووووووووى و الشخص مغمور بحنان الاخر و بيحبه.... و ممكن برضه نسيانها تماما اذا كنتى مش طايقه الطرف التانى و مجبره عليه
> ...


*
واحدة !!!؟؟؟  مين ديه ؟؟؟  متزوجة و لا لأ ؟؟؟؟ أدك فى السن و لا لأ ؟؟؟ خبرتها إيه الحياتية ؟؟؟
واخدة عليكى و لا لأ؟؟

أنا زوجة و لا لأ ؟؟؟ عندى ولد (إبنى) عمره 10 سنين ( أبقى أكيد تزوجت)

إنتى متربية أوى ؟؟؟  بجد ؟؟ مين اللى قاللك كدة ؟؟؟ إوعى تكون مامتك .

لأ طبعا إنتى مش متربية (جنسيا) و لا أنا :smile02ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

آآآآآآه إنتى بتتكلمى عن حد مسافر __ أو بتتكلمى عن أختنا الكبيرة حسب الله (عارفاه؟؟؟) - اللى هو صباح الخير هاها، إتمسوا بالخير خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

أه طبعا : عادى ممكن الواحد يعيش من غير علاقة جسدية 
ماهم الأرامل و المطلقات و العازبات __________ عايشين زى الفل أهو 
و هكذا بالنسبة للرجال أيضا 

لكن إحنا بنتكلم عن إتنين عايشين مع بعض
فيه نقطة إنتى و الواحدة اللى قاعدة جنبك ديه و لا تعرفوها
و هى الرغبة و القدرة __________فيه فرق كبير بينهم
إيه هى مشاعر الراجل العجوز لما يكون عنده رغبة و قدرته ضعيفة  أودام شابة فى ريعان الشباب

فكرك إن الحكاية ديه هتعدى من غير مشاكل؟؟؟؟
حتى لو هى قالت له : أنا مش فارقة معايا
هو هيصدق ؟؟؟
الله أعلم 

أنا كدة على فكرة ماسكة إيدى عن الكتابة

كفاية كدة عليكى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2013)

*وهو أنا هخلص من " فلثفتك " أنتى وصاحبتك ؟*
*ربنا يعينى عليكم أنتو الجوز ..امتى أجوزكم وأخلص منكم بقى ؟*​


white.angel قال:


> *بصرف النظر عن انه واضح انك زعلت من سؤالى " الخفيف " اللى كنت عايزه اوضح من خلاله الفكره ... اللى قريته من كلامك ... انك بتقول كان فى شخص عنده 70 سنه واتجوز واحده عندها 40 سنه ... يعنى تقريبا فرق الـ 50 من الـ 20 ... *​


 *[FONT=&quot]هههههههههههههههههههه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب وحياة الأيام المُفترجة اللى أحنا فيها دى ( الأمتحانات )  أنا مزعلتش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بس ( أستفزيتك ) لأنك حولتى الدفة عليا وكأنها حدوتى أنا !!!؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وانتى اللى قلتى ( سؤال خفيف ) ....مش أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن " أعمالكم " سُّلّط عليكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنتى قريتى من قصة " عمى " حدوتة فرق السن بس ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كل اللى لفت نظرك ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] إيش حال لو ماكنتيش " فيلثوفة " وجايب لك عريس لحد عندك  الباشمهندث " باثم " ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هى صحيح " القصة " مكتوبة بأسلوب ساخر ...لكن ليها معانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المعنى الأقوى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إن راجل محروم من " نعمة الخلفة " لم يؤثر الحرمان على حياته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناس كتيرة جداً تبدأ تنقم على الحياة وتندب حظها وناس تعاتب ربنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناس بتوصل لدرجة خطف الأطفال ونسبهم لنفسهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وشئ قاسى جداً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للراجل إن مراته تطلب الطلاق لأنه مابيخلفش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفة لية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن على طول بينصرف ذهن المجتمع والمحيطين به الى أنه " عاجز جنسياً "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو فكر زى ما احنا بنفكر الآن ...كان قال انا مابخلفش هاخد واحدة أظلمها معايا لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هو ( واجه الواقع بكل صراحة ووضوح ) واستطاع أنه 
يكمل حياته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عادى جداً [/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]ولأنه كان ( راضى) بنصيبه وحظه من الحياة ربنا عوضه بالتانية ووراها التالتة كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
دة المعنى اللى حبيت أوصله [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من خلال القصة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... مبعرفش أوعظ أو أرشد روحياً بجعاليص الكلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نيجى بقى لمشاركتك [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *عشان كدة حبيت اعرف رأيك .. هى طبعاً حريات ... ووجهات نظر ... بس وضع مش مقبول ... *​


*[FONT=&quot]طبعا رأيك يُحترم وانتى حُرة فيه ...لكن كلنا ...كلنا بنقع تحت نفس الخطأ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهيفضل " مجرد رأى " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه مين اللى يقول ان رأييى أو رأيك دة هو الصواب بعينه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثلاً لية وضع مش مقبول ؟ ومش مقبول لمين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليا أنا ؟ ..ليكى أنتى ؟ ...الجواز شرع  ( سر ) الله ورغبته على الأرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو الوحيد القادر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اللى يقول دة مقبول أو غير مقبول ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أنا ولا أنتى ولا هى ولا هو [/FONT]*​


> * نضوجها هيكون مقبول لك لدرجة الارتباط ....
> و اللى بيعمل غير كدة ... اكيد عنده حاجة مش صح ..  *


*[FONT=&quot]نفس الشئ هنا بتحددى لى أنا شخصياً اللى يبقى مقبول ( لى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأية هو غير مقبول ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تعالى هنا يا لماضة السنين أنتى ...شايفانى ماشى بادور على عروسة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفاضل بس نتفق على سنها ؟!!![/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو أنا هخلص من " فلثفتك " أنتى وصاحبتك ؟*
> *ربنا يعينى عليكم أنتو الجوز ..امتى أجوزكم وأخلص منكم بقى ؟*​ *[FONT=&quot]هههههههههههههههههههه*​​



*انسى :smile02*



> ​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب وحياة الأيام المُفترجة اللى أحنا فيها دى ( الأمتحانات )  أنا مزعلتش*​​


*[FONT=&quot]
*​*[FONT=&quot]اذا كان حلفت بالغاليه ... تبقى صااااااااادق :94:*​



> *[FONT="]أنا بس ( [COLOR=red]أستفزيتك [/COLOR]) لأنك حولتى الدفة عليا وكأنها حدوتى أنا [COLOR=red]!!![/COLOR][COLOR=blue]؟؟؟؟[/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [/QUOTE][B][FONT=&quot][COLOR=blue][FONT=Times New Roman]
> مش عليك انت طبعاً ... بس انت [COLOR=Red]اصغر[/COLOR] :smile01 شاب بيتناقش معانا فى الموضوع :t23: .... فارأيك هيكون من الاراء المسلم بها طبعاً ... وخصوصا بعد قصة عمو الكبير اللى اتجوز كتير ...
> ...




> *[FONT="]إن راجل محروم من " [COLOR=blue]نعمة الخلفة [/COLOR]" [U]لم يؤثر الحرمان على حياته[/U][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]ناس كتيرة جداً تبدأ تنقم على الحياة وتندب حظها وناس تعاتب ربنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT="]وناس بتوصل لدرجة خطف الأطفال ونسبهم لنفسهم [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...




> *[FONT="]للراجل إن مراته تطلب الطلاق [COLOR=blue]لأنه مابيخلفش [/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]عارفة لية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT="]لأن على طول بينصرف ذهن المجتمع والمحيطين به الى أنه " [COLOR=red]عاجز جنسياً [/COLOR]"[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...




> *[FONT="]ولأنه كان ( [U][COLOR=red]راضى[/COLOR][/U]) بنصيبه وحظه من الحياة [COLOR=blue]ربنا عوضه [/COLOR]بالتانية ووراها التالتة كمان [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][COLOR=red][FONT="]
> دة المعنى اللى حبيت أوصله [/FONT]*​




> *[FONT="]من خلال القصة [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][FONT="]... مبعرفش أوعظ أو أرشد روحياً بجعاليص الكلام [/FONT]*​
> ​
> *[FONT="]نيجى بقى لمشاركتك [/FONT]*​





>




> [/FONT]




> [/FONT][/COLOR]




> [/FONT][/COLOR]


*
ماهو انا اخدت من القصه اللى بيدور حوله الموضوع "السن" شقاوه بتسأل عن الارتباط مع وجود عامل فرق السن .. عشان كدة ركزت كل انتباهى على نقطه السن عند عمو ... انما انه رجل واجهه المجتمع وعاش حياته ... بصراحه راجل زى الفل انه جيل قديم ومع ذلك تعامل بالطريقه تييي ... :t23: *​[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *انسى :smile02*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههههه
> ما أنا ناسى فعلا
> ...





white.angel قال:


> ​


[/FONT]


white.angel قال:


> [/FONT]





white.angel قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
طيب لية أنا شامم ريحة تريقة وتخبيط فى الحلل ؟؟؟
*​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2013)

*طب لو مفيش اى اعراض من دى .. هو بس بيحب بنت صغيرة .. هل برضه يبقى متصابى ؟؟ 
** لا مش ضرورى الاعراض دى وبس ... انا بتكلم من ثقافتى اللى واجهتها ... اكيد فى حاجات تانيه ... لان الموضوع اكبر من كدة وبيندرج فى علم النفس لحاجات كتير ... معنديش عنها ثقافه كامله ... انا بس حبيت اوضح الصوره بشكل مبسط ... *​ 

*ليه مفيش الاحتمال التالت انها فاهمة هى بتعمل ايه بس بتحب الشخص دة ؟؟ لا مراهقة ولا طمع ؟؟ هل مجرد احتمال انه حب حقيقى مش موجود اصلا ؟؟ *
 *بصى فى مبدأ انا مؤمنه بيه فى رحلة النضوج الانسانى ... واعتقد اننا ناقشناه قبل كدة فى المنتدى ... وكان خناقه .... *
*زمان وانا صغيره كنت عايزه ارتبط بواحد اكبر منى بـ 12 *
*كبرت شويه قوله لا 10 كفايه*
*لحد ما وصلت ناو لانه اخره معايا 5 او 6 سنين .... *
*دة النضوج يا شقاوه .... انا عايز اتجوز واحد ابنى معاه حياتى واعيش معاه كل لحظاتها ... مش واحد خلص كل حاجه فى حياته واتمتع بيها ... وجاى يكمل بيا ... دى انانيه .. *​ *وبعدين انا مش عاطفيه ومش بتاعة الحب الحقيقى والكلام دة ... الارتباط بالنسبالى قرار مصيرى ... وعلى فكره انى ارفض اتجوز واحد اكبر منى بـ 20 او 30 سنه نفس رفضى لانى اتجوز واحد اصغر منى بسنه واحده بس ... التوافق مطلوب ... *​ 
*ايه اسس الحب الثابتة فى مختلف الاعمار ؟؟ 
و ايه معنى المتعة فى رأيك ؟؟ 
الحب الثابت هو اللى يقدم للحياه اضافه وتقدم وعطاء من طرفين .... محتاج توافق ونضوج نفسى ... عشان يقدر يستمر ... وعشان ميجيش بعد فتره هى تشوفه تقول ايه اللى عملته فى نفسى يعنى شباب الكون خلصوا ... وهو هيكون له مشاعره اللى مقدرش اعرفها .... بس ايرينى سلطت الضوء عليها بردو ... 

معنى المتعه .... انت ايه رأيك فى متعه هياخدها شيخ من شابه :smile01
* 


*ايه سبب الرفض ؟؟ ليه الحب مرفوض ؟؟ و ليه نحط نقطة ؟؟ و هل من حقنا اننا نتدخل فى حرية اتنين بيحبوا بعض مادام بقبول الطرفين ؟؟ 
يا حول الله يارب ... حب ايه بين واحده وراجل اد جدها ... دى تشدله ورقة تبنى ويروح يتبناها مش يحبها ... :act23:


يلا ياستى .. اما تيجى من الامتحان عايزة ردود للاسئلة دى :smil12: شكلها هتبقى مناقشة ساخنة زيك - وزير الاعلام ستايل :a63: - **احم ... هرد عليكى على الخاص ... عشان منتشدش بخط واحد :smile02*​


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]طبعا رأيك يُحترم وانتى حُرة فيه ...لكن كلنا ...كلنا بنقع تحت نفس الخطأ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهيفضل " مجرد رأى " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه مين اللى يقول ان رأييى أو رأيك دة هو الصواب بعينه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثلاً لية وضع مش مقبول ؟ ومش مقبول لمين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليا أنا ؟ ..ليكى أنتى ؟ ...الجواز شرع  ( سر ) الله ورغبته على الأرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو الوحيد القادر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اللى يقول دة مقبول أو غير مقبول ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أنا ولا أنتى ولا هى ولا هو[/FONT]*​


*بص ... لو عايزين يقضوها حب ويومين دلع وماله ... انما جواز بقى ... يبقى معلش دة واحد عند الناس كلها ... وله اسسه ... الواد ابنك مثلا ينفع يقرا كتب براحته فى التسويق والاداره .... انما يقدر وهو "مثلاً" فى اولى ثانوي يقولك بابا انا قررت افكنى من الثانويه وادخل تجاره انجلش دايركت .. اصلى بحب دراستها؟ 

يقرى ويتثقف وينبسط ماشى ... انما ملزم يمشى الاسس والقوانين ... وبعدين احنا بنتناقش فى دايره مفرغه 

حاولت اتخيل نفسى بقول لماما انا هتجوز رجل عنده 60 سنه ... مش عارفه رد فعلها هيبقى ايه :smile01

*​


> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> *[FONT="]نفس الشئ هنا [U][COLOR=red]بتحددى لى[/COLOR][/U] أنا شخصياً اللى يبقى مقبول
> ( لى ) [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وأية هو غير مقبول ..!!!![/FONT]*​


*اها ينفع احدد ... مش من باب الفرض ... انما لانى عارفه العقليه اللى قدامى بتفكر ازاى ... وعارفه المنطق بيقول ايه ... يبقى سهل جداً انى استنتج وجهة نظرك ...* :smile02

*رفضك انك ترتبط بأنسانه فى سن بنتك .... هيكون نفس رفضك لان بنتك تتجوز واحد ادك او اكبر منك ... دى بدائيات النضوج ... :close_tem  *​


> *[FONT="]ثم تعالى هنا يا لماضة السنين أنتى ...شايفانى ماشى بادور على عروسة ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وفاضل بس نتفق على سنها ؟!!!*​​:smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT]


*نحم .... اها يا شرير انا لمضه ... دى الامتحانات هدت حيلى حتى ... دة انا لسه مفوقتش :vava::vava:*

*هو انا مش شايفه ... بس افرحلك طبعاً لو فكرت ... :smile01*​[/FONT]


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
بصى بقى أول حآجة أنآ معترضة على عنوآن آلموضوع ^^
حق مشروع ولآ مرآهقة ..؟ *طب هو حق مشروع وكمآن غآلباً بيبقى مرآهقة* ..  آلإتنيــن:smile02

بصى شقآوة أولاً عآيزة أفرق بين منآقشة آلموضوع كفكرة آلمجتمع عنه وبين رؤية صآحب آلتجربة للموضوع

لو على أحكآم آلمجتمع ..* فإحنآ هنروح ندفن نفسنآ *
وس وص وع ول كآنوآ هيعلقوآ سوآء على آلمشهد دآ أو على أى مشهد كآن هيصآدفهم
آلبنآت مش بتحتآج محفز هى بتخلق فرصتهآ :smile01
بس آلأكيد إن كل شخص عندهـ حق يعمل إللى هو عآيزه وآلعمر مش عآئق .. آلفروق هى آلعآئق

لمآ أنآ بقى أبقى جوهـ آلتجربة ، وإنتِ بتكلمينى عن حب يتبعة إرتبآط .. 
فـ آلقآعدة إن أى فرق شآسع بين آلطرفين بينتج عنه عدم تكآفؤ وفشل لإرتبآطهم
أيوة فيه حآلآت بيتدآركوآ آلفروق بينهم وبينجحوآ .. بس* لمآ أقيس مفروض أقيس على آلقآعدة مش شوآذهآ*
وأعرف إنى دآخلة تجربة غير سوية محتآجة إعآدة تفكير
ونقطة تآنية مهمة إن آلموضوع مش نضج قد مآهو إتفآقهم على مفردآت آلحيآة .. 
طريقة آلتفكير ، آلنضج شئ وطريقة آلحيآة شئ مختلف .. 
مش معنى إنى نآضجة فأكون بعيش بإستآيل أكبر من عمرى
مش بس كدآ تقدم آلعمر مع آلفرق آلزمنى بيزود آلفجوة .. لإن ببسآطة كل وآحد جآى من مرحلة زمنية ليهآ شكلهآ إللى بيكمل عليه
نآهيكـِ إننآ بنتكلم عن حآلآت هى آلأندر زى وآحدة 50 ووآحد 75 .. آلإتنين بتجمعهم تقريباً مرحلة آلتقدم فى آلعمر .. غير لمآ تكون شآبة ورجل كهل ..؟!
فى آلغآلب بتكون فعلاً علآقة غير سوية زيهآ زى أى علآقة عدم تكآفؤ وآضحة وضوح آلشمس
*مبنية على آلمصلحة أو خلل نفسى *>> حقهم آلمشروع .. بس تبقى آلنقط فوق آلحروف 




*عآيزة أشكركـ مرتين* .. مرة على آلموضوع آلجميل
ومرة على إنكـ حركتى ميآة منآقشآت آلمنتدى آلرآكدة  ... أخيرراً 





*.،* ​


----------



## bob (4 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بوووووووووووووب صديقى الصدوووق:ura1:
> 
> ايوة ايوة قول انك هتبقى غيران كدة الرجالة الكبيرة هياكلوا منك الجو :smile01
> 
> تخيل تعمل كل دة لو قالها الصينى عليه .. امال لو قالها تعالى بشنطة هدومك تبقى تتجوز توت عنخ امون :smile01*


*انتي عارفه اني مولعها :t25:

ههههههههه مش بعيد ليه لا البنات كده ماديه ......... جميلة:budo:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يونيو 2013)

* و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟ 
بالتأكيد لا طبعا "وهبقي احكيلك حكايه لناس اعرفهم بتأكد عكس سؤالك"
- طب لو راجل كبير فى السن و حب واحدة عمرها مقارب لعمره .. برضه هتبقى مراهقة ؟
انا شايفه برضو لا ليه تبقي مراهقه طول ماالاتنين اد بعض او سنهم قريب لبعض اكيد 

*


> *
> **و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟ *


*
تعالي بقي اما احكيلك الحكايه بخصوص السؤال ده
هاجيتي ؟... نورتي*






*شوفي ياستي دي كانت انسه عندها 38 سنه 
طبعا عدت عليها ايام سوده .. لحد ماجلها عدلها
عريس الغفله**





ده راجل عنده 75 سنه
طبعا شغال عالمعاش*




*ارمل .. ولاده كلهم اتجوزا يعني عايش وحداني
طبعا راح اتكلم عن البنت دي وهي وافقت بيه
طبعا مش طمع فيه ولا حاجه لانه  هو علي قد حاله
لما الناس قعدت استغربت من قبول البنت دي عالجوزاه واستغربوا
واما سألوها عن سبب اقتناعها بالعريس المتوفي ده
قالتلهم ..... انا العمر عدي بيا وكلام الناس كتر عليا 
يمكن انا علشان شكلي مش مقبول مكانش عندي فرصه لاي عريس يجيلي ويمكن ده اول عريس يجيلي ويتقدم رسمي وعلشان كده انا موافقه عليه ... وضل راجل ولا ضل حطيه ... وكمان اما اكون اسمي متزوجه حتي لو كان جوزي ده كركوووب افضل بكتيررر جداا من اني افضل عانس !
بس ياستي وفعلا اتجوزته وعايشة معاه دلوقتي حياه عاديه ...


*


> *- طب لو راجل كبير فى السن و حب واحدة عمرها مقارب لعمره .. برضه هتبقى مراهقة ؟*


*ودي حكايه من واقع الحياه برضو بخصوص السؤال ده

ده كان راجل عنده 63 سنه 
وكان عنده واحده قريبته عندها 58 سنه 
الست دي كانت ارمله وكمان معندهاش ولاد كانت عاقر
والراجل كان ارمل و عنده ولد وبنت مهاجريين ومتجوزيين وتقريبا مش بيشوفهم غير كل فين وفين .. طبعا هو وحداني وقريبته دي وحدانيه
قرروا انهم يتجوزا ويسلوا وحدتهم 
وفعلا قد تم واتجوزوا وكمان عملوا فــــــرح ومش عايزة اقولك اد ايه مبسوطين وفرحانيين وحياتهم اتغيرت 360 درجه 
وانا شايفه ان فعلا قرارهم كان صح جداا

"ربنا شاهد علي كل كلمة كتبتها انها حقيقه يعلم ربنا"

انا رغيت كتير بقي معلش وايدي وجعتني*


----------



## هشام المهندس (4 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا بدأت اقلق ! بقالنا فترة متفقين فى ارائنا .. انا خايفة نتحسد :smile01
> 
> 
> معاك قلبًا و قالبًا .. و بما انه مبدئيًا ممكن يبقى فيه علاقة حب فى وجود فارق عمرى و تبقى علاقة حب سليمة و الموضوع معتمد على الاشخاص .. تبقى زيها زى اى علاقة حب بين اى اتنين بتعتمد على الاشخاص مش الاعمار .. و دة بالظبط اللى عايزة اوصله
> ...



تمام هو ده الموضوع الاساسي ليه نعتبر الانسان الكبير في السن لايحمل المشاعر والحب وباحقيته بالحياة والحب وكانه ليس بشرا مثل الجميع 
اليس هذا ظلما بحقه وبحق من يحبه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ه
> بتقصدي اي نوع فيهم  اصلها بتفرق العجوز الهامور او الصعلوك؟ الهامور الكبير في السن من حقه يحب ويتحب بيكون نايم على تحويشة العمر(رصيد.. عقارات..شركات.. اراضي  )ومحتار يعمل  فيهم ايه   حلال عليه الحب وعيشة يومين في العسل قبل مايفتكرو عزرائيل ومن حق البنت كمان تستمع فيه بفلوسه وتدخل طابور الورثه المستنين امتى يودع الدنيا..  النوعيه دي مايبانش عليها كبر السن لان بيكونو عاملين عمليات شد وبوتكس وهو ده المطلوب منه شكله مقبول وفلوس كثيره .. والبنت مش غبيه هي جابت راسه عشان فلوسه بس.. ما اصدق ان تحبه لوجه الله لكن مش حرام دام هي تبغي تورثه خلاص اجل تدفع الثمن وتمشي حياتها .. اما اذا خابت  ظنوني وحبته لوجه الله  جزاها الله خيرا
> 
> اما الشايب الصعلوك لاطبعا مو من حقه يحب ده بذات انصحه يجلس على سجادة صلاته ويمسك مسبحته ويذكر الله كثيرا   ويعيش في هدوء وسلام  قبل مايتوكل ..والسبب ان مش عاوزاها يتورط بمشاكل ماديه واجتماعيه على كبر سنه كافي اللي شافو في دنيته لسه مزوج العيال بتاعو بالعافيه حيعمل ايه بغيرهم
> ...


*
مش انا اللى قولت معنسة .. دى المسحوبة من لسانها صحبتى :smile01 .. انا مش معاكى فى موضوع التفرقة بين الغنى و المتوسط .. و برضه تحليل الموضوع لواحدة طمعانة فى الراجل و عايزه تورثه و الراجل عايز يعيش شبابه عليها و خلاص خلصنا .. انا بتكلم عن المشاعر نفسها .. بعيدًا عن الورث و الفلوس .. 

لو واحد على أد حاله و حب واحدة على أد حالها و اصغر منه بكتير و هى بتحبه و موافقة ترتبط بيه هنقوله لا مش من حقك ؟ روح صوم و صلى و اتدفن لحد مايجيلك أجلك ؟؟ .. اظن ان دة ظلم بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معانى 

نورتينى يا هيووووف 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *هذا لسان حال كل الرجال في هذه الدنيا وانا أولهم:*
> 
> 
> *لا زلتَ يا ريع الشباب حميداً  ...باقِ وإن خلقَ الزمانُ جديدا *
> ...



*فى انتظار الترجمة :smile01 .. ليه يا فادى بتحسسنى بعجزى ؟؟ حرام علييييييك :act23:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو أنا هخلص من " فلثفتك " أنتى وصاحبتك ؟
> ربنا يعينى عليكم أنتو الجوز ..امتى أجوزكم وأخلص منكم بقى ؟​*



*بس بس .. بس بس .. صاحبتها دى اللى هى انا ؟؟ .. طب و النبى ملاقيش عندك عريس زى باثم قيمة و سيما طول بعرض و اهم اوبشن فيه يبقى ب شعره :ura1: و انا هبقى اتصرف و اقرعه بطريقتى*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طبعا رأيك يُحترم وانتى حُرة فيه ...لكن كلنا ...كلنا بنقع تحت نفس الخطأ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهيفضل " مجرد رأى " *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه مين اللى يقول ان رأييى أو رأيك دة هو الصواب بعينه ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثلاً لية وضع مش مقبول ؟ ومش مقبول لمين ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ليا أنا ؟ ..ليكى أنتى ؟ ...الجواز شرع  ( سر ) الله ورغبته على الأرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو الوحيد القادر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اللى يقول دة مقبول أو غير مقبول ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أنا ولا أنتى ولا هى ولا هو [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
انت بتغش منى يا راجل انت ؟؟؟ انا لسة قايلة الكلام دة فى الفون انهاردة .. انت بتتصنت علينا :act31: مخابرااااااااااااااااااااات :gun:*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فى انتظار الترجمة :smile01 .. ليه يا فادى بتحسسنى بعجزى ؟؟ حرام علييييييك :act23:*


 

*اولا مرحبا بعد غياب :nunu0000:*

*ثانيا ...انا بدأت احس ان غوغل ترانسليت google Translate كان معمول خصيصاً لتحويل لغة الى اخرى! بس ما كان في بالي ان يكون قادر على ترجمة الفصحة للمصري والخليجي للمصري...والسوري للمصري...واللبناني للمصري! *

*هذا كله بسبب انظمتنا الفاشلة التي لم تعرف كيف تجعل من لغاتنا معروفة ومتاحة للجميع ونحن نعيش على ارض واحدة نسبياً ...:budo:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> بصى بقى أول حآجة أنآ معترضة على عنوآن آلموضوع ^^
> حق مشروع ولآ مرآهقة ..؟ *طب هو حق مشروع وكمآن غآلباً بيبقى مرآهقة* ..  آلإتنيــن:smile02
> ...



*مبدئيًا احييكى على ردك 
ثانيًا .. مفيش فى الموضوع دة قواعد .. لان مجرد الكلام فى الموضوع نفسه شذوذ عن القاعدة .. القاعدة فى مجتمعنا اتنين فى عمر متقارب بيتجوزوا جواز صالونات يفضلوا طابقين على نفس بعض لحد ما يموت حد فيهم و التانى يتجوز صالونات تانى أو ميتجوزش .. دة السائد فى بلدنا .. فالجواز عن حب أصلا شذوذ عن القاعدة العامة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى حتى لو حب بين اتنين لسة فى سن الشباب و نادرًا ما الموضوع بيكمل بجوازة 

ثالثًا .. يعنى ايه نضج ؟؟ و مين يحدد انى ناضجة ولالا ؟ ما كل انسان شايف نفسه ناضج و عقله يوزن 100 بلد محدش فى الدنيا هيقولك انا مش ناضج .. فانا معاكى ان الموضوع مش مدى النضج أد ماهو مدى التوافق بينهم .. يمكن اتنين فى نفس المرحلة العمرية بس هى مبتفكرش غير فى الطبيخ و هو بيحلم بتأسيس شركة هيتفقوا ؟؟ .. و ممكن الاتنين اعمارهم مختلفة بس ليهم نفس الحلم و نفس التفكير .. 

رابعًا .. اى علاقة حب فى الدنيا فيها شئ من المصلحة .. فيها شئ من الاحتياج للاخر .. ماهو لو واحدة مكتفية ذاتيًا هتحب اصلا ليه ولا هتتجوز ليه ؟؟ كلنا بندور على اللى يكملنا .. فليه اى علاقة حب بين اتنين فى نفس العمر تعدى عادى .. و اما يبقى فيه فارق عمري يتقال انه حب مصلحة أو خلل نفسى ؟؟

العفو يا قمراية و بجد نورتينى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

bob قال:


> *انتي عارفه اني مولعها :t25:
> 
> ههههههههه مش بعيد ليه لا البنات كده ماديه ......... جميلة:budo:*



*ايووووووة يا عم .. سيدى ياسيدى .. هو انا هقدر اتكلم .. يلا الله يسهلك و بلاش احنا :smile01 

ايوة جميلة .. عندك رأى تانى يا بوب :nunu0000:*



هشام المهندس قال:


> تمام هو ده الموضوع الاساسي ليه نعتبر الانسان الكبير في السن لايحمل المشاعر والحب وباحقيته بالحياة والحب وكانه ليس بشرا مثل الجميع
> اليس هذا ظلما بحقه وبحق من يحبه



*هو دة اللى بقصده بالظبط .. حقه طبعًا انه يحب .. بس نودى النميمة فين :smile01*



فادي الكلداني قال:


> *اولا مرحبا بعد غياب :nunu0000:*
> 
> *ثانيا ...انا بدأت احس ان غوغل ترانسليت google Translate كان معمول خصيصاً لتحويل لغة الى اخرى! بس ما كان في بالي ان يكون قادر على ترجمة الفصحة للمصري والخليجي للمصري...والسوري للمصري...واللبناني للمصري! *
> 
> *هذا كله بسبب انظمتنا الفاشلة التي لم تعرف كيف تجعل من لغاتنا معروفة ومتاحة للجميع ونحن نعيش على ارض واحدة نسبياً ...:budo:*



*مرحبا بيييييك .. بجد ليك وحشة كبيرة :t23: 

اهو كفاية غوغل دى :smile01 عندنا بيقولوا عليه جوجل .. يعنى مختلفين من اول كلمة فى الجملة :smile01 .. 

لو فيه ترجمة لهجات قولهالى ربنا ما يوقعك فى ضيقة .. احسن نص كلامك انت و هيوف بيطير منى :vava: 

و برضه مقولتليش ايه الترجمة :t23:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

​*ليا عودة للرد على شقيقتى الشقوقة :smile02

بس ارتاح شوية عشان تعبت من الكتابة :vava:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 يونيو 2013)

*



مرحبا بيييييك .. 
بجد ليك وحشة كبيرة :t23: 

اهو كفاية غوغل دى:smile01 عندنا بيقولوا عليه جوجل .. يعنى مختلفين من اول كلمة فى الجملة :smile01 .. 
لو فيه ترجمة لهجات 
قولهالى ربنا ما يوقعك فى ضيقة .. احسن نص كلامك انت و هيوف بيطير منى :vava: 
و برضه مقولتليش 
ايه الترجمة :t23:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا يا شقاوة ...متشوفيش وحش! (انا عارفها بالمصري) :ura1:

خليني ارجع للفصحى ...يعني الذي تريديه هو عدم زواج الكبير بالسن بالصغيرة او المتوسطة العمر وذلك للفارق العمري بين الاثنين...وما الحل؟ مثلما ذكرت هيفاء في شعرها ..شيوخ وكبار في السن ويمتلكون الاموال الطائلة (الاكثرية) ويقدمون على هذه الخطوة ..وبعد سنوات نجد أرامل ذوات ثروة طائلة يبحثن عن شاب وسيم طامع في ما يملكون! وهذه هي الحياة...:t23:

اما بالنسبة للمرأة فأنا اعتقد انها تحب في سن الرابعة عشر لتتسلى وتحب في سن الثامنة عشر لتتزوج وتحب في سن الثلاثين لتثبت أنها مازالت جميلة وتحب في سن الأربعين كي لا تفكر في الشيخوخة. وهذه هي الحياة....:t23:

ومعاني الشعر يجب ان يكون لك جزء في حل لغزها ..كي لا تقعي فريسة شيخ كبير لديه الكثير من الاموال :t25: 

وكمساعدة مني اتبعي هذا الرابط وادخلي الكلمات لكي تعرفي المعنى

تحياتي


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ملاقيش عندك عريس زى باثم قيمة و سيما طول بعرض و اهم اوبشن فيه يبقى ب شعره :ura1: و انا هبقى اتصرف و اقرعه بطريقتى*


*بــــ أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بشعر ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
وانا اللى كنت فاكر إن عينك عليا !!!!
أتاريكى راسمة ع الواد اللمض اللى أنا مخلفه ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بس بس .. بس بس .. صاحبتها دى اللى هى انا ؟؟ .. طب و النبى ملاقيش عندك عريس زى باثم قيمة و سيما طول بعرض و اهم اوبشن فيه يبقى ب شعره :ura1: و انا هبقى اتصرف و اقرعه بطريقتى*



*هو الشعر بأة أوبشن ؟؟؟؟​*:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * و هل اى بنت تقبل براجل كبير تبقى طمعانة فيه ؟؟
> بالتأكيد لا طبعا "وهبقي احكيلك حكايه لناس اعرفهم بتأكد عكس سؤالك"
> - طب لو راجل كبير فى السن و حب واحدة عمرها مقارب لعمره .. برضه هتبقى مراهقة ؟
> انا شايفه برضو لا ليه تبقي مراهقه طول ماالاتنين اد بعض او سنهم قريب لبعض اكيد
> ...


*
إيش عارفك إنهم عايشين عادى ؟؟؟؟؟

كنت عايشة معاهم مثلا ؟؟؟

و مين قال إن متزوجة أحسن من عانس ؟؟؟

لأ العانس أحسن من متزوجة زواج فاشل __ أو زواج كله مشاكل

أو زواج يشبه المقابر __ من الخارج أبيض و من جوه نتانة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا يا شقاوة ...متشوفيش وحش! (انا عارفها بالمصري) :ura1:
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه لخصت حياة المرأة فى 4 مرات .. و لخصت الحياة فى دائرة مغلقة من الطمع المتبادل و هكذا .. انت مفترى :act23: 

حاضر .. هتعلمنى لغة عربية من جديد .. امرنا لله حاضر هدخل و اشوف الالفاظ اللى مفهمتهاش اما اشوف اخرتها 

نورتنى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2013)

*سادخل الموضوع ...... رغم ما فيه من مطبات .... 

طبعا الجميع يعلم إنى فى الرابعة والستون ..... أى طرف أصيل فى الحوار 

مشكلة الرجل الذى فى مثل عمرى هو الأهمال ...... أهمال فى العمل .... فيتم طرحه فى الشارع .... أهمال فى البيت ..... فدوره أنتهى .... وعليه ان ينتظر الموت ....... وشاكرين الأفضال ..... 

وهنا يختلف رد الفعل حسب ثقافة وبيئة الرجل .... وقامته الروحية ...

لن اتحدث عن الآخرين ..... بل سأتحدث عن نفسى ...

مفهوم الحب عندى تغير بتقدم العمر ..... أنه ازداد نضجا ... يبتعد عن "الشقاوة" ...... 

داخلى مقاومة شرسة للأستسلام للشيخوخة .... هذه المقاومة, فى النواحى العاطفية, لم تكن فى محاولة التقرب من فتاه باسلوب الشباب ..... بل كانت فى التواجد مع الشباب, من الجنسين, متحاورا ومناقشا .... حتى إن البعض يستشيرنى فى أموره الخاصة, بنات وأولاد, وأنا أكون سعيد بذلك .... 

فكلمة حلوة, بريئة, تسعدنى ...... 

بخصوص الرجل والفتاة المذكوران فى بداية الموضوع .... فهما يغشان بعضهما البعض .... هو متصابى جنسيا ..... وهى عيناها على دفتر شيكاته ...

الحب لمن فى عمرى .... أحتياج ..... 

والغبى من هو من ينكر ذلك .... 

لكنه حب يختلف عن الحب الذى يجتاحنا فى فترة الشباب .....*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بــــ أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بشعر ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> وانا اللى كنت فاكر إن عينك عليا !!!!
> أتاريكى راسمة ع الواد اللمض اللى أنا مخلفه ؟
> *​



*عينى عليك باردة يا بودى :smile01 

ولا ابنك حتى .. اضمن منين انه ميقرعش أول ما يعدى ال 23 ؟؟ متنساش القرع وراثة .. و خلينى ساكتة بقا :smile02

لكن لو هتديهولى و عليه ضمان 7 سنين مش هقول لأ :t23:*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو الشعر بأة أوبشن ؟؟؟؟​*:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​



*يووووووة طبعًا !! ما انتى لو شوفتى نص دفعتى شعرهم طار و هما لسة مكملوش ال 24 !! يا اما قضاء و قدر و وراثة .. يا اما زهقوا من نفسهم و قرروا يحلقوه على الزيرو بمزاجهم و يخبوا العار .. يا اما العسكرية مربياهم و حلقالهم زيرو برضه :smile01 .. بعيد عنك مناظر تخض .. الشعر بقا عملة نادرة يا ايرو :act31:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سادخل الموضوع ...... رغم ما فيه من مطبات ....
> 
> طبعا الجميع يعلم إنى فى الرابعة والستون ..... أى طرف أصيل فى الحوار
> 
> ...


*
انحنى احترامًا لصراحتك و صدقك و عقلك 

بس لو كان الراجل غير مقتدر .. أو مستور ماديًا مش شرط من ذى الاموال و العقارات و الشيكات و ما إلى ذلك .. برضه هتبقى عين البنت على امواله ؟ و هل كل راجل يحب و هو متقدم فى العمر يبقى متصابى جنسيًا ؟؟ *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سادخل الموضوع ...... رغم ما فيه من مطبات ....
> 
> طبعا الجميع يعلم إنى فى الرابعة والستون ..... أى طرف أصيل فى الحوار
> 
> ...



*أستاذى العزيز جدا جدا 

ممكن تسمح لى بسؤال كدة مش قد مقام حضرتك 

فرضا و جدلا : إن زوجتك توفت (بعد الشر )

هل ستفكر فى الزواج مرة أخرى ؟؟؟

و إن كنت ستفكر هل ستتزوج واحدة فى دور بناتك ؟ أم ستتزوج واحدة 55 سنة (أخذ منها الدهر و نال ) مثلا - لتكون مناسبة من الناحية العمرية ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> انحنى احترامًا لصراحتك و صدقك و عقلك
> 
> بس لو كان الراجل غير مقتدر .. أو مستور ماديًا مش شرط من ذى الاموال و العقارات و الشيكات و ما إلى ذلك .. برضه هتبقى عين البنت على امواله ؟ و هل كل راجل يحب و هو متقدم فى العمر يبقى متصابى جنسيًا ؟؟ *



*شبه المستحيل ان تجدى فتاة توافق على علاقة مع رجل فى عمر ابيها مستور الحال ..... لابد من وجود مبرر .... شقة مثلا ..... معاش يفيدها بعد وفاته .... أو البحث عن أب فقدته وتحتاج وجوده ..... فى النهاية لا توجد عواطف ... بل صفقات 

بالنسبة للرجل ....... الحب والزواج لمن هو فى عمرى, حسب ما أحياه, لفتاة فى عمر الأبناء, لن يكون سوى هطل جنسى فى الزمن الغلط *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أستاذى العزيز جدا جدا
> 
> ممكن تسمح لى بسؤال كدة مش قد مقام حضرتك
> 
> ...



*لا ...... لن افكر فى الزواج .... ليس لأنعدام الأحتياج لوجود شخص يشاركنى حياتى ..... 

بل لأنه لن توجد الإنسانه التى ستقنعنى ..... 
واحتراما لذكرى زوجتى وأم أبنائى ...... 

ولأنه تجربة واحدة تكفى ... 

ومن الغباء تكرارها

لكنى سأظل قلب ينبض بالمشاعر .... على الورق ... وهذا يشبعنى *


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ثانياً .. مفيش فى الموضوع دة قواعد .. لان مجرد الكلام فى الموضوع نفسه  شذوذ عن القاعدة .. القاعدة فى مجتمعنا اتنين فى عمر متقارب بيتجوزوا جواز  صالونات يفضلوا طابقين على نفس بعض لحد ما يموت حد فيهم و التانى يتجوز  صالونات تانى أو ميتجوزش .. دة السائد فى بلدنا .. فالجواز  عن حب أصلا شذوذ عن القاعدة العامة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى حتى لو حب بين اتنين  لسة فى سن الشباب و نادرًا ما الموضوع بيكمل بجوازة
> 
> *


متفقة معآكـِ إن دى تقريباً طبيعة مجتمعنـآ ، بس آلقآعدة إللى ذكرتهآ مآكنتش تخص آلزوآج
قآعدة آلزوآج آلوحيدة إنى أختآر " *معين نظيرى* "

أمآ* نتيجة آلإرتبآط بفروق شآسعة فهى غآلباً لو مآكنش دآيماً بتنتج فشل*
هى دى آلقآعدة .. ولمآ يخرج عنهآ بعض آلحآلآت مآقدرش أقيس عليهم وأتنآسى آلمعظم إللى بيفشل




> *رابعًا .. اى علاقة حب فى الدنيا فيها شئ من المصلحة .. فيها شئ من الاحتياج للاخر ..  ماهو لو واحدة مكتفية ذاتيًا هتحب اصلا ليه ولا هتتجوز ليه ؟؟ كلنا بندور  على اللى يكملنا .. فليه اى علاقة حب بين اتنين فى نفس العمر تعدى عادى .. و  اما يبقى فيه فارق عمري يتقال انه حب مصلحة أو خلل نفسى ؟؟*



" *لو واحدة مكتفية ذاتيًا هتحب اصلا ليه ولا هتتجوز ليه ؟؟ **كلنا بندور على اللى يكملنا *"
لأ شقآوة هنآ بختلف معآكـِ جداً ... آلزوج هو إللى هيكملنى مش آلزوآج وآلفرق شآسع
آلزوج .. آلإنسآن .. وآلحآلة إللى بينـآ وإللى إحنآ هنصنعنآ ، دى إللى تزودلى وتضيفلى

آلمشآكل كلهآ أصلاً بتظهر لمآ بنعتبر آلجوآز مصبآح سحرى هيكملنآ نوآقصنآ
وآلمشكلة آلأكبر لمآ يتحول لمجرد و*سيلة لسد إحتيآج مآدى أو لعلآج لشعور مآلوش علآقة بهدف آلزوآج*
زى آلحآلآت إللى إتذكرت هنآ .. وآحدة تتجوز علشآن تهرب من آلعنوسة أو وآحد يتجوز علشآن يجدد شبآبه ويتدلع وخلآص
آلموضوع طبعاً مش مقتصر عليهم ...
زى مآ إنتِ قولتلى فيه جوآزآت بين شبآب وفيهآ نفس آلقصور ،
وكلهم مصيرهم وآحد فى آلغآلب .. آلفشل وظهور *مشآكل أكبر بكتير* من إللى حآولوآ يعآلجوهآ بآلجوآز


آلنقطة إللى لآزم توضح إن كلآمنآ دآ *مش إدآنة* ليهم ، لإن مآحدش يقدر يحكم على إللى بينهم غيرهم
لكن *تحذير* للى ممكن يدخلوآ تجربة مش مدركين خطورتهآ




*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
" *لو واحدة مكتفية ذاتيًا هتحب اصلا ليه ولا هتتجوز ليه ؟؟ **كلنا بندور على اللى يكملنا *"

على فكرة شقآوة آلجملة دى إستفزتنى ، أنآ رديت عليهآ بس من خلآل آلموضوع
لو كملت هفتح فتحة بطآطس ، فخليهآ لوقت تآنى بقى :smile01




*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إيش عارفك إنهم عايشين عادى ؟؟؟؟؟
> زي بالظبط ماعرفت حكيتهم من الاول دي وحكتهلكم
> يعني من كلام الناس عنهم "الناس المقربيين ليهم طبعا"
> ...


*كلامك صح ياايرو*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2013)

*ايه ده الموضوع ده اتعمل امتى وازاى 
انا اول مرة اشوفه يا بشر 
يالهووووووى لسة هقرا ده كله 
ليا رجعة يا شقاوتى بعد ما اقرا *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يونيو 2013)

شقاوه ماقلتليش ليه من زمان  يعني بعد العشره دي كلها تقولي ان كلام نصه مش مفهوم؟ ده على اساس اني بتكلم خليجي ولا فادي يتكلم خليجي؟ فادي مصاحب سيبويه نادر ما يكتب خليجي وانا عشانك مابقيتش اتكلم خليجي مصدومه تقولي ان ما تفهميش 

المهم



> لو واحد على أد حاله و حب واحدة على أد حالها و اصغر منه بكتير و هى بتحبه و موافقة ترتبط بيه هنقوله لا مش من حقك ؟ ده ظلم


ظلم يا حبيبتي ازاي

طب لقيت الجواب في رد صوت الصارخ



> شبه المستحيل ان تجدى فتاة توافق على علاقة مع رجل فى عمر ابيها مستور الحال ..... لابد من وجود مبرر .... شقة مثلا ..... معاش يفيدها بعد وفاته .... أو البحث عن أب فقدته وتحتاج وجوده



بالاضافه الى اسباب اللي ذكرها صوت اضيف
ان ممكن البنت تكون من اهل الجنه بمعنى ان زينة الدنيا ماتفرق معها 
وفي الاحوال دي ممكن اووي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يونيو 2013)

*واثقه
انا كنت عايزه ارد عليك



			وكمان اما اكون اسمي متزوجه حتي لو كان جوزي ده كركوووب افضل بكتيررر جداا من اني افضل عانس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بلاش تقوليها تااااااااااااااااااااني.. مش معقول بئى .. يعني احنا مفروض نحارب المفاهيم دي وننظف المجتمع .. مش نأكد على على مغالطاته
كركوب ايه؟ لو انتي مش حتحصلي على كل حقوقك وفوقيهم بوسات
بلاش   زيجه دي من شاب او شايب..  ومالها العنوسه المفروض ما تكون بعبع يحاربون به المراه مفروض ماتخاف عارفه الكلام سهل لكن فيه نماذج نجحت في مجتمعات اخرى ومحو اسم العنوسه من قاموسهم المراه مراه في العشرين او الثلاثين او الثمانين وان شاء الله يارب اللي يعاير اي بنت تجازيه باللي يستحقه  *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يونيو 2013)

شوشو

اقنعوني  ان الغزال الشارد دي عمرها وقت الخطوبه 26
ووقت الزواج 28 سنه
تزوجت من الهامور ده الامور 80 سنه

لانه شغفها حٌباً

وانا اقنعكم اني اعقل بنت في العالم :fun_lol:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *واثقه
> انا كنت عايزه ارد عليك
> 
> 
> ...


*هيوفتي حبيبتي انا مع رأيك جـــــــــدا علي فكره
بس انتي ياحبيبتي اقتبستي جمله انا قولتها وفهمتيها غلط
انا ككنت بتكلم علي لسان البنت دي مش لساني
يعني اما الناس سألوها ليه وفقتي بالراجل العجوز ده وانتي لسه شابة صغيره والعمر قدامك .. قالتلهم الكلام اللي انتي اقتبستيه ده ....
اما عن نفسي فتأكدي ان انا معاكي قلبا وقالبا
وانا ضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد كلمة عانس دي مهما البنت كبرت سنا .
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 يونيو 2013)

احححححم .... دستور

شايف الموضوع بيدخل باماكن حساسه وخطره على احاسيس الكثيرين هنا وبالمجتمع
اغلب القصص والامثله هي معاشه فعلا واختلفت الاراء لان الموضوع لايمكن قياسه بشكل عام بل لكل حاله تفاصيلها الخاصه التي ترتبت عليها حيثيات قد يجدها البعض اعتياديه لانه يعرف تفاصيلها والبعض الاخر يجدها عيبا وخطأ لعدم معرفته بتفاصيلها وانما يأخذ الظاهر فقط ويحكم عليه
فلو ... كان اي شخص صغير السن في مكان الشخص الكبير لوافق على الموضوع وحلله لنفسه واعتبر طلباته حقا مشروعا يرفضها هو ومن في سنه الحالي
فاليافع سيكون شيخا والصبيه ستكون عجوزا ووقتها الاراء ستنقلب راسا على عقب ...!!!


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 يونيو 2013)

شخصيا انا في الاربعينيات وفي عملي وخارجه اقابل صبايا باعمار مختلفه متوسطها العشرينات وبحساب بسيط لفارق العمر اعتبر والدهن .... صح اكثر من عشرين

فهل معنى هذا ان الامر منتهي بالنسبه لهن بالتفكير بهشام حبيبا وبالتالي ...  زوجا 
واذا اقترنت باحداهن سيكون عيبا وخطااا
وهل سيعيبها المجتمع

اتمنى ان لا اكون قد خرجت من الموضوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

واذا اقترنت باحداهن سيكون عيبا وخطااا
وهل سيعيبها المجتمع

تفكير انسان عن اخر يفرق
ومجتمع عن مجتمع اخر يفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2013)

*استاذى الغالى الموضوع بيختلف من حد لتانى 
كل واحد بيشوف ايه المناسب بالنسبة ليه وايه مش مناسب ليه 
هتلاقى فى انواع مختلفة من البنات وتفكير كل بنت بيختلف عن البنت التانية فى بنت كل همها الفلوس والعربية انشالله يكون قد جدها وبنت تانية كل طلباتها انه يكون شاب صغير تبتدى معاه حياتها حتى لو معندوش ماديات كافيه عاوزة اقول لحضرتك انى كان عندى 20 سنة واتقدملى واحد 35 الفرق مش كبير اوووووووى اوى يعنى 
لكنى رفضته حسيت انى مش هتاقلم معاه فى كل شىء 
وهكذا الموضوع بيختلف بالنسبة للرجل 
فى رجل مش بيهمه غير انه عاوز يمتع نفسه وبس مش مهم كلام الناس 
ولا حتى ولاده لانه فى الغالب بيبقى عنده اولاد ولا نظرة المجتمع ليه اللى عاوزه اوضحه ان الموضوع بيختلف باختلاف المعاييير 
وكل بنت ليها تفكير خاص بيها واحلام خاصة بيها 
مش هتلاقى البنات كلها متفقة على الموضوع ده ومش هتلاقيهم كلهم رافضينه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذى الغالى الموضوع بيختلف من حد لتانى
> كل واحد بيشوف ايه المناسب بالنسبة ليه وايه مش مناسب ليه
> هتلاقى فى انواع مختلفة من البنات وتفكير كل بنت بيختلف عن البنت التانية فى بنت كل همها الفلوس والعربية انشالله يكون قد جدها وبنت تانية كل طلباتها انه يكون شاب صغير تبتدى معاه حياتها حتى لو معندوش ماديات كافيه عاوزة اقول لحضرتك انى كان عندى 20 سنة واتقدملى واحد 35 الفرق مش كبير اوووووووى اوى يعنى
> لكنى رفضته حسيت انى مش هتاقلم معاه فى كل شىء
> ...


*عليا النعمه الكلام ده مظبوط:love34:*


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واذا اقترنت باحداهن سيكون عيبا وخطااا
> وهل سيعيبها المجتمع
> 
> تفكير انسان عن اخر يفرق
> ومجتمع عن مجتمع اخر يفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق



اسمحيلي في هذه النقطه
جميع البشر في في موضوع الحب والزواج متشابهون كذكور واناث وبمجتمعات عديده
وقد يعتقد البعض ان المجتمعات الغربيه تخلو من النميمه ... هذا اعتقاد خاطيء فالحقيقه تقول ان هناك اختلاف فقط بنسبتها وتاثيرها
وفي نفس الوقت هناك من يكترث للنميمه وكلام الناس والعكس وتختلف من مجتمع الى اخر
وساكمل باقي المشاركه عن الصبايا ... موضوع شيق ضمن التوبيك الحالي وخوفي لنخرج 
الحمد لله شقاوه نايمه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اسمحيلي في هذه النقطه
> جميع البشر في في موضوع الحب والزواج متشابهون كذكور واناث وبمجتمعات عديده
> وقد يعتقد البعض ان المجتمعات الغربيه تخلو من النميمه ... هذا اعتقاد خاطيء فالحقيقه تقول ان هناك اختلاف فقط بنسبتها وتاثيرها
> وفي نفس الوقت هناك من يكترث للنميمه وكلام الناس والعكس وتختلف من مجتمع الى اخر
> ...


حضرتك كنت بتتكلم عن العيب والخطا في نقطه معنيه
فيه واحد يشوف ان النقطه دي عيب ومتصحش
وواحد تاني يشوفها عادي جداا وتخلو من اي اخطاء او عيوب
وفيه مجتمع بحاله يحلل العيب والغلط والحرام لنفسه
ومجتمع تاني يرقض كدا .. اكيد الموضوع وجهات نظر
وانا احترم واحيي وجهه نظر حضرتك بشده

منتظره مشاركة حضرتك القادمة
وبالنسبة لشقاوة متقلقش هي عينتني بودي جارده للتوبيك:new6:


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذى الغالى الموضوع بيختلف من حد لتانى
> كل واحد بيشوف ايه المناسب بالنسبة ليه وايه مش مناسب ليه
> هتلاقى فى انواع مختلفة من البنات وتفكير كل بنت بيختلف عن البنت التانية فى بنت كل همها الفلوس والعربية انشالله يكون قد جدها وبنت تانية كل طلباتها انه يكون شاب صغير تبتدى معاه حياتها حتى لو معندوش ماديات كافيه عاوزة اقول لحضرتك انى كان عندى 20 سنة واتقدملى واحد 35 الفرق مش كبير اوووووووى اوى يعنى
> لكنى رفضته حسيت انى مش هتاقلم معاه فى كل شىء
> *​



ده نفس كلامي اللي باكد عليه لايمكن قياس الموضوع بشكل عام 
اما بالنسبه لرفضك هل كان بسبب السن او اشياء اخرى ...؟؟؟ 
اساس الموضوع فرق السن
يعني لو تقدم حاليا هتوافقي


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حضرتك كنت بتتكلم عن العيب والخطا في نقطه معنيه
> فيه واحد يشوف ان النقطه دي عيب ومتصحش
> وواحد تاني يشوفها عادي جداا وتخلو من اي اخطاء او عيوب
> وفيه مجتمع بحاله يحلل العيب والغلط والحرام لنفسه
> ...



اذن المشكله ليست بالمجتمع بل بالانسان الذي يكترث لاقاويله التي تحرم الحلال وتحلل الحرام


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ده نفس كلامي اللي باكد عليه لايمكن قياس الموضوع بشكل عام
> اما بالنسبه لرفضك هل كان بسبب السن او اشياء اخرى ...؟؟؟
> اساس الموضوع فرق السن
> يعني لو تقدم حاليا هتوافقي


*السن يا استاذى لانى محستش ناحيته اى مشاعر 
تحسها واحدة تجاه واحد 
مش عارفة ليه اول ما شوفته حسيت انه كبير عليا*
*وتفكيرنا **يختلف عن بعض *
*اوووووووى وعلى فكرة هو كان ماديا كويس جدا جدا *
*هو حد ناضج جدا وانا لسة يادوب ببتدى اتعرف على الدنيا 
وابتدى افهم حاجات مكنش فاهماها 
اكيد لا طبعا مش هوافق كان الرفض لكبر السن 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

اما بالنسبه لرفضك هل كان بسبب السن او اشياء اخرى ...؟؟؟ 
اساس الموضوع فرق السن

يعني لو تقدم حاليا هتوافقي
سوري علي تدخلي 
مش شرط يكون السبب فرق السن
ده لاني كنت مخطوبة لواحد اكبر مني ب حوالي 13 سنه 
(تقريبا نفس فرق السن اللي كان مابين رورو والعريس اللي متقدملها) ولكن انا كنت بحبه حب جنـــــــــــــــــــــــوني
وعمر مكان فرق السن مشكله في حياتنا بالعكس
انا كنت شيفاها ميزة جميله لاني كنت بحب افهم وااتعلم  منه كل كبيرة وصغيرة .. كنت بشوفه فيه بابايا اللي سابني وكنت بشوف فيه اخويا اللي بيخاف عليا كنت بشوفه حبيبي الحنون وكنت حاجات كتير مش وقتها دلوقتي ..
بس حبيبت اوضحلك ان فارق السن عمره ماكان مشكله بالنسبالي ... بس يمكن يكون مشكله غيري ليها تفكيرها الخاص بيها ..
وعلشان كده قولت لحضرتك انهابتفرق .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

*تماام كده شوف بقي رد رورو وردي علي نفس سؤالك

هتلاقي فيه فرق فظيع بيني وبينها لانها هي ليها تفكير وانا ليا تفكير تاني خالص في نقطه فرق السن دي
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 يونيو 2013)

للاسف مش هكمل معاكو والسبب الكهرباء ستقطع بعد دقائق وممكن في حال وجود المصدر الرئيسي حسب البرمجه ... لنا عوده اذا اراد الرب


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كنت بشوفه فيه
> بابايا اللي سابني وكنت بشوف فيه اخويا اللي بيخاف عليا كنت بشوفه حبيبي الحنون


*شوفتى يا بتول قولتى ايه فى الاول قبل حبيبى الحنون 
شوفتى فيه الاب وشوفتى فيه الاخ 

علشان كدا بنات كتير من اللى بيتقدملها حد كبير 
بتوافق لانها بتشوف فيه اللى انتى قولتيه ده 
واخر حاجة ذكرتيها الحب 
ومع ذلك برده هقولك ان كل واحد بيشوف ايه المناسب ليه 
والموضوع بيختلف من بنت لتانية واكيد ده كلنا متفقين عليه *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> للاسف مش هكمل معاكو والسبب الكهرباء ستقطع بعد دقائق وممكن في حال وجود المصدر الرئيسي حسب البرمجه ... لنا عوده اذا اراد الرب


*يادي الكهربا هو مورسي وصل للعراق كمان:new6:

منتظرين حضرتك .
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شوفتى يا بتول قولتى ايه فى الاول قبل حبيبى الحنون
> شوفتى فيه الاب وشوفتى فيه الاخ
> ودي اكتر ميزة كنت بحبها فيه
> لان صعب جداا تلاقي حد تشوفي فيه باباكي (بغض النظر عن سنه)
> ...


*ايون اهم حاجه اننا نتفق مش عاييزين خوناق 
شقاوة تيجي تطردنا بره التوبيك:new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون اهم حاجه اننا نتفق مش عاييزين خوناق
> شقاوة تيجي تطردنا بره التوبيك:new6:
> *


ههههههههههههههه هى من جهة هتطردنا فهى هتطردنا 
تعرفى انى مشاركتش فى الموضوع لان قريت اراء كتير اووووووى 
مختلفة عن بعضها فيه اللى بيأيد وفى اللى معارض ههههههههه
وعاوزة اقولك حاجة 
لولا اختلاف الاراء لبارت السلع ههههههههههه
حبيبة قلبى رايك يحترم جدا وعلى عينى وراسى اكيد ومن حقك تشوفى فيه ده 
عمرى ما اقدر احجر على رايك ابتا ابتا هههههههههه
ربنا يفرحك قلبك يا بطتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه هى من جهة هتطردنا فهى هتطردنا
> تعرفى انى مشاركتش فى الموضوع لان قريت اراء كتير اووووووى
> مختلفة عن بعضها فيه اللى بيأيد وفى اللى معارض ههههههههه
> واكيد رأيك يهم كل اللي في التوبيك
> ...


ويفرح قلبك انتي كماان ياااارب:new5:


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2013)

بيبي الا يعني ايه تحجري دي:t19:

*هههههههههههه انا بسمعهم بيقولوا كدا*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههه انا بسمعهم بيقولوا كدا
وتسمعيهم ليه ؟ مش هتبطلي تلمعي اوكر بقي*:new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2013)

*قريت كل مشاركاتكم .. و هرد أول ما استرد عافيتى 

خدوا راحتكم فى الكتابة انا متابعة و هرد فى الاخر على الكل و اقولكم هدفى أصلا من الموضوع كان ايه 

و النعمة منورين :wub:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يونيو 2013)

> و النعمة منورين :wub:


والنعمة انا قلبي اتوغوش بعد البوقيين دول والتكشيرة اللي في الاخر دي
وواضح اننا عكينا عك السنين:new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2013)

*عذرًا على التأخير فى الرد  و عذرًا على الرد هيبقى مجمع لان صحتى مش جايبة فعلا انى ارد على فرد فرد 

فهقول المشاركة الاخيرة و المجمعة للموضوع و هدفه - من وجهة نظرى - 

اما كنت بكلم وايت و اتناقشنا كتير فى الموضوع .. فيه كام كلمة علقوا معايا أوى من كلامها .. " ثقافة , تقبليها انتى ؟ , المجتمع , طب نجيب حكم :smile01 " 

مبدئيًا خلينا نبعد عن " شخصنة الموضوع " و دى المشكلة اللى بقع فيها فى كل موضوع بنزله .. خلينا نتفق ان مش معنى انى منزلة موضوع يبقى شرط ان انا طرف فيه .. و ابقوا قابلونى لو حد سمع كلامى :giveup: 

طب لو ميخصنيش انا بناقشه ليه ؟؟ مش اخلينى فى حالى و اشترى دماغى افضل ؟ ببساطة غرض المناقشة فتح آفاق جديدة .. تغيير قوالب و قوانين وهمية اتفرضت على مجتمعنا و على افكارنا و توارثناها بدون تفكير فى عواقبها علينا احنا شخصيًا قبل عواقبها على الاخرين .. 

و مش معنى مناقشاتى ان فيها دعوة ضمنية لكل رجل خمسينى او ستينى لحب فتاة فى عُمر اولاده أو استغلالها عاطفيًا .. 

بس احنا كمجتمع فينا مشكلتين .. أولهم مش بنسيب حد فى حاله و ثانيهم اننا بنتأثر أكتر من اللازم برؤية المجتمع و كلام الناس علينا .. على عكس مجتمعات غربية كتيرة .. و بمقارنة النتايج هنلاقى المجتمعات الغربية أكثر راحة و صراحة و صدق مع النفس .. 

اما حد يحب يعمل حاجة يعملها بدافع حب حقيقى مش بدافع ان الممنوع مرغوب و خلاص .. دة الفرق بينا و بينهم 

نيجى لموضوع المراهقة المتأخرة أو التصابى .. من وجهة نظرى الشخصية البحتة .. اة من حق الراجل يحب فى أى عمر و يحب أى واحدة يحس انها بتكمله حب غير مشروط .. دة لو هنتكلم عن المشاعر و بس .. لكن لو هنتكلم عن الارتباط و الزواج يبقى مشروط للاسف بثقافة المجتمع المحيط بيهم .. 

عشان كدة اما وايت قالتلى نجيب حكم :thnk0001:.. قولتلها ماشى بس منين ؟؟ حكم شرقى هيقول الراجل متصابى و البنت طمعانة فيه لان دى الثقافة اللى تشربناها و اتعودنا على وجودها و عندنا بدل المثل الواحد 10 امثلة .. و لو الحكم غربى هيقول حب مشروع و يهنيهم على حب و يتمنالهم السعادة لان دى ثقافته اللى نشأ عليها ..

فهدف موضوعى ببساطة " دع الخلق للخالق " .. و خصوصًا ان الطرفين ناضجين بدرجة تكفيهم لاختيار مستقبلهم و تحمل النتائج .. و إن كانت علاقة تتضمنها بعض المصالح .. و هو فيه علاقة مفيهاش مصالح ؟؟ مجرد احتياجنا لوجود الاخر و احتياجنا للحب دة فى حد ذاته فيه شبهة مصلحة أيًا كان عمره .. 

ليه نستغرب أى منظر و نطلق عليه أحكام من الفراغ و نمصمص شفايفنا زى عواجيز الفرح و ندين خلق الله .. ليه متمناش انهم يلاقوا سعادتهم بالطريقة دى .. و نشغل نفسنا بالبحث عن سعادتنا الخاصة و طريقها .. 

أظن بدل من الشفقة على رجل فى الستينات من عمره لمجرد انه بيحب شابة و نقول عليه محروم .. احنا اولى بالشفقة على نفسنا .. لاننا لسة معرفناش نرمى تحكمات المجتمع السخيفة و كلام الناس ورا ظهرنا و وصلنا لافضل طريقة تخلينا أسعد " الحب " 


نورتونى كلكم بمناقشاتكم و استمتعت بيها جدًا .. قرأتها مشاركة مشاركة و كنت ناوية الرد التفصيلى بس اعذرونى لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى  *


----------

